# Celebrate Mother's Day with KindleBoards. Win Oberon cases!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Join our Mother's Day celebration here on KindleBoards!

In this thread, tell us about a "Mother"-related book that has meaning to you. It might be a book your mother loved. Or a book about mothers. Maybe a book you once gave to your mother, or plan to give her this Mother's Day.

We encourage you to use our Link Maker to post covers and links to those books in your post.

On Mother's Day (Sunday, May 10th), we'll draw three winners at random from your posts. Oberon has agreed to give each winner their choice of a Kindle 1 or Kindle 2 case. Wow! Thanks, Oberon!


See Oberon's selection of Kindle covers

Winners:
1 - tbd
2 - tbd
3 - tbd


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

DTB (from a Mother's perspective):



This is (obviously) a children's book about the love between a mother and son. And yes, it does seem corny, BUT...

I first heard it read on the radio, when my son was in preschool. I was going back to work after attending a Mother's Day program at my daughter's elementary school. I was crying as I drove down the road listening to this.

When my son was young, I had difficulty reading it to him without getting teary-eyed. And I have friends who had the same reaction reading it to their children.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ah, good choice, Lynn. I would get choked up reading that book to my baby daughters, too.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

_Angel Behind the Rocking Chair_ is my mom's favorite book. It is not available for the Kindle.



*Product Description*
After the loss of her first baby and the birth of a fourth child with Down Syndrome, Pam Vredevelt felt that she had fallen from God's grasp. As she was soon to discover, however, God was just beginning to hold her tight and lead the way out of her endless pit of despair. With humor and touching insight, Pam unveils her struggle to emerge from darkness into the light in this paperback release of her popular work. Many have been touched by the same anguish; Pam shares their stories and how the supernatural touch of God sustained them through the darkest days of life.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I liked The Giving Tree by Shel Silverstein. I'm not sure if it's about mothers, but when I was reading it, the tree reminded me of a mother (or just a parent). Sorry, about not having the link. Don't know how.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Love You Forever gets me all teary-eyed every time (wonderful choice!), but a book that always makes me think of my mother is another picture book: The Littlest Angel by Charles Tazewell.

​
From Amazon: "First released in book form in 1946, this story has since appeared in numerous editions. It tells of a small angel who simply can't get with the program no matter how hard he tries until an understanding elder realizes that he is homesick and is able to retrieve a box of his most treasured possessions from 'back home.' When it comes time for Jesus to be born on Earth, the Littlest Angel gives his precious box to the Baby, but he is worried that God will think his gift too humble. However, God is pleased indeed, and transforms the box into the Star of Bethlehem..."

I grew up with an older edition of The Littlest Angel, but Mom recently surprised me with a gift of the newer version. It _still_ makes me cry!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy)
I contribute my love of reading to the hours that my mom read to me and my brothers all the way up to highschool. this included the recently added Fellowship of the Ring. I am currently reading the Hobbit aloud to my daughter I plan to continue through the trilogy. 
Sylvia


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going with this one. It was the first book I read to both of my kids, while in utero and post-birth at the hospital. No matter how much fussing was going on when they were babies, they would quiet right down when I started reading it. I've read it so many times that I no longer need the book, which helps since I still recite it to them (at 4 and 6) when they have bad dreams. Thanks for asking Harvey, and thank you Oberon for the kind offer.


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not having much luck making this a link & am out of patience. Here's the front cover of the book:










Unfortunately, this book isn't available on Kindle..yet.

My late mother grew up in Tennessee, not far from Kentucky where Janice Holt Giles came to live and wrote most of her books. Giles wrote about the rural dwellers of Kentucky with respect & was one of my mother's favorite authors. My mother wrote Giles a letter telling her so, and my mother kept Mrs. Giles' reply to her for over 30 years. It meant a lot to my mother that a busy author had taken the time to answer my mother's letter personally.

I miss discussing books with the woman who taught me to read and to value the written word. I know if she had seen my Kindle she would have claimed to have no interest in it--until she picked it up and started using it herself.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter gave me this book for Mother's Day when she was in her late teens. We'd had a rocky couple of years - this was pretty much the signal that all was forgiven.



She also gave me this one a few years ago - I found the stuffed version of Big Nutbrown Hare & Little Nutbrown Hare to go with it and now I read it to her daughter.



My own mother loved to read (as did my dad) - they frequently gave me books as gifts when I was growing up. We were always trading book recommendations once I was an adult. They wouldn't let me see a lot of movies that they thought were too adult, but never stopped me from reading any book I wanted. 
I always got a giggle out of the fact that my mom recommended 

and when I read it I was shocked at all the kinky bits in it. Didn't sound like my mom's type of book at all.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

My mother and I often had "issues" with each other, about the ways we each saw/did things. My big sister says it was because we were so alike. 5 yrs ago, my parents passed away 8 days apart. My choice of book would be:



because I wish I had one.

Susie


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

These are always great books. I've been thinking about getting it for my mother-in-law.


----------



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

This book was read to me by my mother countless times, and always makes me think of her.

Happy Mother's Day

Jason


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought about this for a while and chose Beatrix Potter - Tale of the Pie and the Patty Pan. I have a copy of this book, its a small 4x4 book with a green hardcover and it was mine when I was a baby. At christmas this year my mom sent it in the box of stuff for my kids and it made me tear up a little. I have very few things from when I was a kid for some reason... I have no pictures at all. But I have fond memories of my mom and grandmother reading me this little book. As a mom myself I have to admit its annoying to read the thing to my own kids cause its long and they don't know half the words in it, but they still beg for it like I am sure I did with my own mom. Makes me appreciate her for doing it even more


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

It's really late & I'm not sure how to do the link thing, but besides the Anne of Green Gables books about an adopted girl, another 1 of my favorites is "pictures of hollis woods" by Patricia Reilly Giff. That's about a lonely young orphan girl who has had bad experiences "in the system" & who just wants a family to love & to love her. Some people keep a diary or journal. She draws her life's experiences using paper & pencils & colored pencils. I love the writing style & a book that I will be re-reading every year. It was also a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie. That's how I found out about this book.


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

It;s odd to think how often mothers are taken advantage of, forgotten, ignored, and abused and yet they do the worlds single hardest and most enjoyable jobs. My mother and I have our fights ((hiding form one right now really)). I and my mother, despite the hellish times, the fights, the squabbles and abuse have always had reading in common. When I was younger we read  all the time. After all, when teaching a three year old to read, how many options do you have?

After she started working she nurtured my love of reading with what became my best pal 

It is this love of reading that spurred me to start reading with her again, in our own small book club. I aim to share, as she did with me, a book that has brought me great joy and great sorrow as well as understanding. I can only hope she does not read this  I feel this books sheer beauty and understanding will not only celebrate my mothers will power to survive even the tughest of times, but as well as complement the beauty that she has brought to my life allowing me to bein her life even as an adult.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My mother and I share the same birth day, 06-06. I lived and grew up on the high plains. Trees were not plentiful, but highly valued and grew because people took the time to plant, water and nurture trees. One year my mother gave me _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn _  by Betty Smith. This book has always held many memories and reminders of of a woman who has nurtured everyone and everything that came under her care.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

A Heart breaking and heart warming true story. this is a stunning must read for all moms and everyone else. even made this stoic semi-old man tear up but don't tell anyone.


----------



## ohjeanne (Dec 18, 2008)

I Love You Forever~this is a real tear jerker but it is by far my favorite mother related book. I sent a copy to my son when he moved away from home. My mother was a teacher as was I and we shared this book with many children over the years. 
Jeanne


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

As some of you know, I just lost my mom back in February. We'd had a very rocky relationship, but I loved her very much, and soon before she passed away, she told me for the first time in memory that she loved me, too. No matter how much she hurt me or how apart we were, I never forgot that she gave me her love of animals and of reading. And a sense of humor that few people totally get.

She never read the highbrow stuff, really, but that was okay -- I found that on my own. The thing is, now that I think about it, she read a few of the classics when I brought them home, Granted, it was when there wasn't much else to read. She undoubtedly got her love of reading from my grandmother, who lives with me. One of the few downsides to Kindle ownership is my sudden inability to share books with my grandmother. This gives her an excuse to go to the used bookstore, sip coffee, and gossip with the owner.

Anyhow, book(s) I associate with my mother.

The first one I got years of mileage out of when I point out to people she read it to me as a bedtime story when I was maybe 6 or 7. She left in all the violence, but censored the swearing. Ladies and gentlemen, I give you...

 <--- not Kindleized.

There were a couple authors my mother and grandmother had in common. The two who spring to mind are Catherine Cookson and Barbara Michaels. Cookson was always a little dreary for my tastes, but love teh creepy gothic feel of a Barbara Michaels. (The author also writes as Elizabeth Peters.)



 <-- my fave and it's on my Kindle.



I don't remember the first Stephen King book my mother introduced into the house, but I think it might have been:



When we went to see the movie version of The Shining, I was allowed to see all the blood and gore, but my mother or my grandmother -- maybe both -- clapped their hands over my eyes when the naked woman came out of the tub. See a trend?

It's possible the book was also: 

Now, she didn't read this one to me as a bedtime story, but we did watch the miniseries (with David Soul) together. I remember being curled up on the couch with her and with our Yorkie. During a shocking moment, we both screamed so loud that the poor dog practically hit the ceiling and endeavored to get as far away from us as possible.

My mother wasn't perfect. She was a single mom and I don't think I was anywhere near planned, but I believe she wanted the best of me, and that she was proud that I was "a reader." My grandmother, too, for that matter. She introduced me that way to the aforementioned owner of the used book store. My grandmother raised me, too. I shared a bed with her for many years and she would always read before turning out the light. She still does. Now her bed partner is the dachshund who she totally stole. No longer our dog -- now her dog. I went from doggy mom to, what, doggy niece? But I digress.

My grandmother really enjoyed and insisted I should read:



Um, it's in the TBR pile.


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

Now, this one doesn't remind me of my mother at all, but it is one of my favorite books with the mom as a prominent character:

Stephen King's Carrie.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

My mother and I just recently both gave each other "The Hundred Secret Senses", by Amy Tan to read.  This was a coincidence. But a wonderful one, because we both think that it is a great book and wanted to give it to each other.  And we did...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

For Ricky:

Hundred Secret Senses, The


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

My mother's favorite book and one she has given to me and my daughters as gifts is Little Women.

ETA: Link maker isn't working for me.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I haven't actually read this book, but my mother did and she really liked it. It does look fun, so I just may need to click my own link and at least give it a sample.


----------



## pasvorto (Feb 26, 2009)

When my daughter was just a small child, we sat down one rainy day and I read Jonathon Livingston Seagull to her, cover to cover. She asked for the book and I gave it to her. Now, she is grown and has a daughter of her own. The book is still in her bookcase and she says she can't wait until her daughter is old enough, and the time is right... I guess that is how traditions start.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

My favorite is Love You Forever by Robert Munsch too.  It was released while I was teaching preschool.  I first heard it read aloud by Mr. Munsch at a teacher's conference, fell in love with it and purchased it on the spot.  I have read it to my sons, my students over the years and now to my own grandaughters.  It is a timeless story of mother love no matter how old you are.

Thank you to Oberon and Harvey for another great contest.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I got my love of reading from my mother. We both enjoy the Chicken Soup for the souls books. She does not have a Kindle yet so I am going to get her this book.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

My mom always read to us before bed when we were little kids (all four of us at once) She has also spent a lot of time reading to her grandchildren. She bought many books from the Scholastic book club pamphlet sent home from school and we also owned several anthologies of children's stories. This one sticks out in my mind for some reason.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I, also have to go with GOODNIGHT MOON. I read it so much to my kids that my daughter could recite the entire book by age 2. I can still hear her tiny voice in my head when she said "...good night noises everywhere."


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

egh34 said:


> I, also have to go with GOODNIGHT MOON. I read it so much to my kids that my daughter could recite the entire book by age 2. I can still hear her tiny voice in my head when she said "...*good night noises everywhere*."


DD's dad and I once spent a whole hour discussing whether that phrase was supposed to be saying good night to the noises, the way the rest of the book says good night to everything, or whether it was saying that there are good-night-noises around everywhere, like book pages turning and pillows being fluffed up. We couldn't decide. (OK, when you're short on sleep with a toddler around, conversations are a little weird sometimes.)


----------



## Marie (Dec 29, 2008)

This was one of my favorite books as a young Mother.



My Mother and I would share Erma Bombeck books all the time, and we both thought they were "laugh out loud" funny.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My mother was the proud mom of 7 seven kids so I don't remember her reading to me very much but she always made sure that I had books to read.  She would make sure that I got to the library to check out books and I received books on Christmas/birthdays (on the same day).  I especially loved Heidi, Little Women and the Little House on the Prairie series.  Mom is no longer with us, but I thank her for making sure I was able to read the books I wanted.  I do have a funny (to me) story about a book I bought for myself when I was a teenager, I had gone out and bought (with babysitting money) Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex but Were Too Afraid to Ask and hid it in my bedroom.  I had it for a couple of years and Mom found it.  I thought she was going to have a fit but instead she asked me if she could borrow it, I found it extremely funny that she (after 7 kids) wanted to read this book.  I'm not sure I ever got my book back.  Rest In Peace Mom.

Thank you Harvey and Oberon for this great contest.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is a tough one, as my mom and I spent lots of time reading together. But one of my favorites is Judith Viorst's My Mama Says There Aren't Any Zombies, Ghosts, Vampires, Demons, Monsters, Fiends, Goblins, or Things.

I love how the recurring theme in the book is "Sometimes even Mamas make mistakes..."


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

The Curious George books were the first books I brought home from the library visits with my mom. She instilled in me my love of reading.

Saturdays were library days with Mom! At 82, Mom is still an avid reader and wants a Kindle for her 83rd birthday!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm really enjoying these memories and stories. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

What a great thread - reading with Mom as a child brings back great memories. I can't remember a time when she didn't read to us and always had a book at hand as we were growing up. I don't think I can pick a favorite, but the first "chapter" book I remember reading together is:



A bargain book too - I just downloaded it because of the memories! The only book my mom ever forbade me read is The Exorcist (no kindle link). Of course I read it anyway and hated it and it still gives me the creeps! Thanks for another great contest!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

My mother was the poster child for a bad mother especially with me, her older child. The way she treated me has been the source of much therapy for me during the seventy-plus years I have lived. But there is one good thing she did that I remember and that is that she read to her two daughters. Of course she read what SHE liked and not what we would perhaps preferred to have read to us.
Her favorite book was and thus I could recite huge chunks of Shakespeare before I started school!

patrisha


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I gave this book to my Mother last year for Mother's Day when it first came out. She loved it and reminds me frequently of the contents. Hope I posted this right. I tried the link maker and didn't have an ASIN for it so I tried putting a copy of the cover on here.

http://s647.photobucket.com/albums/uu192/kew1963/?action=view&current=0811860841_large1.jpg

ISBN 0811860841
ISBN13 9780811860840


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

This book is just one of many, but my mom LOVED Louis L'Amour. She had a bookshelf loaded with probably every book he's ever written.



On a side note - I personally loved the "Love You Forever" book. I bought that for my daughter when she was about 12 or 13 years old and was going through a rough time. She's 25 years old now and she still has it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My mother is also gone, but she gave me the love of reading, along with her sister.  I don't recall my grandmother ever reading anything, but their father was a voracious reader back in the 30's and 40's.  I don't connect any one book with my mother, she loved the heavy tomes, i.e., Winston Churchill, Shakespeare, she would love the new Truman book.  She always made sure I had plenty to read, but our tastes were so very different.  He sister, my aunt, and I read a lot of the same things and her daughter, my cousin who has my "other" kindle, and I read the same genres.  I don't remember my mother ever reading to me though.  Mostly I remember my mother with books of dictionaries all around her while she worked the crossword puzzles, NYT in ink!


----------



## dfwillia (Jan 10, 2009)

I have wonderful memories of my mother reading to me and my brother, but the one that stands out is her reading us the "Shirley Temple Storybook" published in 1958 (guess I am sorta giving away my age!). This is certainly out of print but DTB versions are available on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/SHIRLEY-TEMPLES-STORYBOOK-Shirley-Temple/dp/B000BB6KFW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241098435&sr=1-1 The link maker wouldn't find this so at least here is a URL. I give the credit to my dear mother for my love of reading...now on my K2.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Andra said:


> This is a tough one, as my mom and I spent lots of time reading together. But one of my favorites is Judith Viorst's My Mama Says There Aren't Any Zombies, Ghosts, Vampires, Demons, Monsters, Fiends, Goblins, or Things.
> 
> I love how the recurring theme in the book is "Sometimes even Mamas make mistakes..."


LOL! We just discovered that one a year or so ago, and now the recurring theme gets quoted at me, gleefully and with much giggling, at every opportunity. I've learned not to make pronouncements like "it won't rain today" or "we won't get there in time with this traffic" because they just end up providing more opportunities.

Some of Viorst's grown-up books are pretty funny too.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

My Mother wrote me a book. She gave it to me just before she died. I haven't been able to read it all the way through because it makes me cry. This is the same book but with a different cover.  The book asks questions and the Mother fills in the answers. It is beautiful.

I am home from work today so I think I will give it another try.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

O.k. I'll try.  My adopted mom (really my grandma) didn't read...at all...but, my biological mom (who was 17 when I was born) reads all the time and loves books.  I didn't grow up with her, but my kids now know her as Nan.  She gave my son a book for his 5th birthday called "It's Hard to be Five: Learning How To Work My Control Panel".  LOVE that book and he got such a kick out of it.  Nan always gives us books that help us through things.  I wouldn't call them self-help books, because they are so much more clever than that.  Thanks NAN!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

My mother and I did not have the same taste in books when I was growing up. She would always get on me about what I was reading and ask how I could read the stuff I was reading. Ok I was reading Sci-fi/Fantasy and she was reading romance. Soo shouldn't it had been me asking 'how can you read that stuff?' LOL.

So here is the first book mom and I shared and still talk about. We both read them when they first came out - they they are now very popular on KB now but it was the first book we shared and talked about. It was wonderful being able to discuss a book with mom!



Now we share and gossip about lots of books (still no sci-fi but not all romance either LOL). We've both read the Stephanie Plum series and call each other as soon as read something that we just have to talk about. Its really nice to finally share my joy of reading with my mother!

theresam


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have read this one at least 100 times to my 2 year old granddaughter. It's short and sweet and she memorized it and can read it back to me. She gets so happy when Bobo finds his mommy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great stories, keep em coming. I'm enjoying them. Best of luck to all of you! An Oberon of your choice, doesn't get much better.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Marie said:


> This was one of my favorite books as a young Mother.
> 
> 
> 
> My Mother and I would share Erma Bombeck books all the time, and we both thought they were "laugh out loud" funny.


Oh, I forgot all about Erma Bombeck!! She is one of my mom's favorites!! I think the first Erma Bombeck my mom lent me to read was _The Grasss is Always Greener Over the Septic Tank_. It was a green hardback book. I think she still has it! 

 Not available for Kindle.

Thanks for reminding me of Erma, Marie! Welcome to KindleBoards and congrats on your first post!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll Love You Forever is a great choice. I see that many someone else also chose this book. It is especially meaningful to me. I have been through the role reversal that this book describes. I became the caretaker when my mother became ill. It is a wonderful little book with so much meaning.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

My mom spent innumerable hours hauling me and a pile of books back and forth from the library.

I learned to read early, and missed out on some bedtime reading time because of that! The book that I remember being her favorite for many years is a DTB.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I remember when I was little every Saturday my mom would take me & my sister to the local library for the afternoon storytime & snack.  I looked forward to that every week.  We'd sit down & listen to the story, have a snack, & then my favorite part was going to pick out a book or two with my mom.  I have many favorites that I borrowed repeatedly.  I truly enjoyed the Bernstein Bears books as a child, even enjoy reading them now to my kids.  Where the Wild Things Are by Maurice Sendak was another.  
  A few years ago when I had my nose in a book (like usual)... my mom said something jokingly about maybe she tried to hard to get us interested in books.  I asked her why she had made it our Saturday tradition.  She told me that when her & my father divorced she didn't have alot of money but ahe didn't want us to have nothing interesting to do, so when the library started the Reading time she took us since it was free & gave us some fun time.  She also did games with us & I even remember having a sick day & the sitting by me on the couch coloring.   She also read alot of Erma Bombeck.  I got her a whole set of them for Mothers Day about 7 years ago.
  Thanks Mom for always knowing the right things to do!!
  Happy Mothers Day


----------



## Basketmaker Amy (Apr 1, 2009)

I LOVE the book, _Love You Forever_ also. I loved to read growing up and my mom and dad always encouraged me to do so. I remember reading _Gone with the Wind_ when I was in 8th grade. What I didn't know at the time was that my teacher had called my mother to make sure it was OK that I was reading it. I guess she (the teacher) didn't think it was appropriate...or maybe she was surprised that someone was reading something beyond "chapter" books! Anyways, it's still one of my favorites and one of the first books I bought for my Kindle 2!


Thanks, Oberon and Kindleboards, for this contest!
Amy


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

For me all books have a link to my mother because I got my love of reading from her. I remember her driving me to every bookstore in town so I could find a certain book. My most common gift for my mother is books. I bought her this one for Mother's day a few years back


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

My mom has always been a reader, but I don't really remember her ever reading to us because our dad always told us stories that his dad had told him.  I do recall a book, though, that my mom got for my two sisters and I read it to them so much that I had it memorized.  I don't know what happened to the book and I've never been able to find it again.  It starts out, "God made the world so long ago in such a wondrous way.  He made the moon to light the night, the sun to warm the day.  He made the clouds, the stars, the sky..."  That's all I remember of it.  But I still feel how it felt when the three of us were cuddled up on my bed reading and looking at the pictures of that book.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I grew up in the 30's when the only acceptable place to get a book was the library. My first book was "used". It was a birthday (8th) gift from my Mother - Little Women. It had been her favorite when she was a child. I still have it, in very bad condition, in my library.
The first "new" books I owned were bought in college and ha! they were textbooks.
My Mom's been gone since '63. She is still missed.
Harvey thanks for this topic. Lovely to read.
Raffeer


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

My mind went immediately to this book which I read in my formative years. I cried buckets of tears and smiled many smiles along with with Katherine Mary, her husband and her beautiful children. Not on kindle, which is a shame - I'm ready to read it again!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

As of this year, Mom will have been gone exactly half my life--she passed on at age 38 following a 9 year bout with Ovarian Cancer.

Take single mom, add teenage daughter with a healthy dollop of Irish temper (and the hair to go with it) from the other side, mix in cancer. Give the daughter a personality and creative side that do NOT fit with the staid New England Lutherans of the rest of the family (never mind that we live on the other coast). Give the mom a stepmother she hates, but whom the granddaughter adores. Put in the oven to bake & watch the sparks fly! LOL

As Michelle said, the relationship was rocky at times.

However, while I was thinking about this, I remembered a time that I was getting my braces tightened, which of course is never a fun thing. My orthodontist's office was in a strip mall, and Mom would go shopping while I waited most times. This particular time, she came back with a book she thought I'd enjoy.

 (sadly, non Kindle)

Everyone knows the Anne of Green Gables series, but few go through and read other LM Montgomery books. I had the joy of starting out with Emily, and she's been my favorite ever since. I didn't even read the Anne books until I was an adult!

And because that relationship was always an "interesting" one, one of my favorites since:

 (this one IS Kindleized)

I think Mom would have loved this book almost as much as I do.


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2009)

My mother gave me the love of reading in general and particularly my love of mystery and suspense. I always remember her with a book in hand and can't wait to show her my K2. She will love it. Her favorite books were Victoria Holt and this is the first book I remember "borrowing" from her:



I also love the Little House books because of her - as a child, money was tight and books were borrowed from the library, not purchased. I got one hardcover LH book each year on my birthday and Christmas for several years. I love that she inscribed them with the holiday and date and look forward to passing them to my children.

Heather


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

My mother and granma both read me this book on too many occasions to count. I loved this story and to this day it brings back wonderful memories when I think of it.



















This book has beautiful artwork. I wish they made a re-print of it as the original is horribly expensive.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

My mother was an avid reader all her life. She read the newspaper everyday from the first page to the last (and did the crossword puzzle too!). She waited anxiosly every month for the Reader's Digest book. My parents had every Reader's Digest book ever published. And my mother read every one of them from cover to cover. And she always encoraged us to read them too.

As for her reading to us, I know she did, often. We had all the Dr. Suess books and a collection of Little Golden Books. The one I remember the most though, is _A Child's Garden of Verses_. I still treasure that copy. It has a special place in my library.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

My mother was never really in my life and she passed when I was young, but as a mother I love reading to my children. This is one we really enjoyed reading together. I am going to request it for Kindle!
THE UNICORN CHRONICLES


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I got my love of reading from my mother and my grandmother. None of us were ever without a book. The day after my grandmother passed away we went back to the house and I noticed her book lying there opened on her bed. I was so upset that she didn't get to finish her book then my mother reminded me that she had probably read it many times before. 
I'm doing my best to pass the bug to my 6 yr old daughter and our favorite books are the Junie B Jones books. She's starting to read them to me now and I think it's safe to say that she's caught this wonderful disease. 

Melissa


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

I often get my mom(s) books. A few years ago I got them 


It's about women, traditions, etc. They LOVED it.


----------



## Becks (Feb 21, 2009)

I had a major fascination/attachment to the moon when I was really small, probably after my mom reading this book to me all the time


She loves to tell the story of how I cried and begged for the moon for hours on a road trip one time


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

As a mom, this is my personal favorite (and apparently I am not alone)



I have read that book to all of my kids when they were little and I cried every single time. I will still tear up just thinking about it. I have kept my copy (now 17 years old) and plan to keep it always. Other family favorites, also read to all my kids, include









and pretty much all her books.

My own mother was a voracious reader and read pretty much everything. I owe her my love of reading as she set the example in our house, never being far from a book. We all grew up to be readers thanks to her. Sadly, she took her own life in 1991 but her love of reading has now passed on to the next generation in my own kids.

EllenR


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

My mom is still around but either my Mom or Dad read to us almost every night while in bed. We had all of the OZ books and she would START to read a chapter every night but would ALWAYS fall asleep! and then I would continue reading where she had started to doze.

To this day we tease her about it and mimic her 'reading with her eyes closed.'


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

This has been my favorite series of books to read TO my kids.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

"Promises I Made My Mother" was just published on April 16th. I saw the author on FOX News this morning and promptly downloaded a sample of the book for the Kindle. It looks great so far and I'm going to buy it. It's about the values he learned from his Mom which brought him through some trying times in his life.

The author is a top dog with the William Morris Talent Agency and was involved with the talent from many TV shows including "Everybody Loves Raymond" and "The Fresh Prince of Bel Air". He is currently the director of the Miss America Scholarship Pageant.

Thanks for yet another contest, Harvey. What, no eggs this time? (Whew!)


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

My Mom bought me a paperback of “Gone With the Wind” when I was 14.  I fell so much in love with that book and have read it so many times.  It now keeps a place of honor in my bookcase but it is much too fragile to even pick up!  The scene where Scarlett has to get home to her Mother and finds her dead always brings me to tears.

This was the first book I downloaded to my Kindle and I named her “Scarlett”.  I am so fortunate to still have my Mom, I plan on buying her a Kindle for her birthday.

Thanks to Oberon this is a wonderful idea!


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, I had to do some SERIOUS Googling and Wikipedia-ing to find this one, my memory is terrible! Took me a while, but here's the one mom got for me and my sister when we were little:










Bedtime Stories, by Thornton W. Burgess

I never knew until now, but it's actually just selected stories of his animal characters, from other books. Danny Meadow Mouse, Peter Rabbit, Bobby ****, Bowser the Hound, Old Granny Fox... wonderful stories, with beautiful illustrations. I got a little lost in this online repository of the books: http://www.online-literature.com/thornton-burgess/

Then there was:









Meg and the Mystery in Williamsburg, by Holly Beth Walker

My mom got me that during a trip to Colonial Williamsburg, right after we moved to Virginia Beach from central Illinois, as I was starting 4th grade. I never knew it was a series until I got nostalgic over it about a year ago and tried to find it again. Ended up getting the whole series through Amazon resellers and eBay.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The Joy Luck Club

The book looked over views and stories of two generations of Asian American woman: the mothers who came from China to America and their daughters raised in America. Although I am the third generation born in the US, I still related to the characters as many of the Asian traditions held strong during the generation my family lived in Hawaii.

The relationship between my mother and I has been quite strained since I started high school. Much of it had to do with the expectations I was to fulfill and the assumptions my mother and I made on each other's behaviors. This semester my class was to write a letter to someone that we always wanted to say something to, but never do/did (letter written more for self than the person it was addressed to.) I wrote to my mother. A week later I got my letter back and on the back my professor recommended a book&#8230;The Joy Luck Club by Amy Tan. That weekend I read the book and related to many of the daughters' stories. Not only did I relate to the daughter's story I understood what was being seen on the mother's side of the story as well. Since then I have bought a hard copy of Joy Luck Club and printed a revised version of the letter (describing what I wrote in the first letter and what has changed since then). In the copy of the Joy Luck Club, I labeled parts that I related to. I never got to give my mother the book or the letter yet, but that didn't really matter. The fact is that I came to the realization that there is a lot more to this relationship than what I see. Since reading the book, I have been trying to get my mother better and developed a greater appreciatation for many of the things I didn't before. I'm the only reader in the family, so I really don't think my mom is going to read it when I give it to her. she hasn't read the last book I got her a signed copy of The Wednesday Letters .


Also another one I love:


----------



## simplyCee (Apr 30, 2009)

Our Family Bible

Our family bible is our family record.  When my mother's mother (my grandmother) passed a way on Easter morning a few years ago my aunt decided to be the next recorder of our family history.  You see this book has a record of every birth, death, marriage, etc in my family since my great, great grandmother.  The very last entry was my grandmother's death.  

Recently, my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer, a second time.  Right before her masectomy surgery, she confided in me that she feared she would be the next entry in the family bible.  I encouraged her to have faith that she would live to fight the cancer, she would not die during the operation and reminded her that faith is believing in the things you cannot see. I promised her that when she woke up in the recovery room I would be right there by her side.  I am proud to say that when she woke up in recovery not only was I there but I was holding the very bible she was afraid she would end up being an entry in.  When she looks at our family bible today it is a reminder that she fought her cancer and won.  My grandmother is still the last entry in our family record.


----------



## KD2709 (Apr 10, 2009)

When I was a little girl, my mom read to me every night! Sometimes I was lucky and got her to read me two books before bed, but ever since then I have had to read before I go to sleep. My favorite book ever is Go Dog Go by P.D. Eastman. I could recite this book by heart when I was a child! Now my mom has started reading it again to my nephew. Everytime I see this book, I get all kinds of happy memories.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

When I was little, my Mom used to read to me pretty regularly. One night, she was sitting on the floor beside my bed and I was looking over her shoulder. She was reading to me "Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs", which we had read several times. On this particular night, my Mom noticed that in one of the illustrations, there was a syrup bottle on the kitchen table. It was labled "Uncle Jim's Syrup" or something like that. My mom lost it with laughter. I mean, she laughed til she was blue in the face and out of breath. I don't particularly know what was so funny about that, but it sure struck her that night. I will never forget it.

Now that I have a son, when he was little, I read him "Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs" and when I got to the illustration, I smiled, remembering how funny my mom was that night so many years ago....


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

My Mom would always read Shel Silverstein poems to us.  My sisters and I would always take baths together when we were young, and our favorite poem was:

There's too many kids in this tub
There's too many elbow's to scrub
I just washed a behind that I'm sure wasn't mine
There's too many kids in this tub

Now that I'm a Mom, my kids take baths with their cousins, and they all recite the poem together in the tub!!


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

For me, The Secret Life of Bees has special meaning. I myself have a troubled relationship with my mother, and this book reminded me that mothers come in all forms and to look at the loved ones around us and how each one "mothers" us in her own way.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I am reading this book right now and I wonder what it would be like to be a mother with a child with difficulties such as this...
It is a good book. I'm listening to it on audible and am about half way through.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> For me, The Secret Life of Bees has special meaning. I myself have a troubled relationship with my mother, and this book reminded me that mothers come in all forms and to look at the loved ones around us and how each one "mothers" us in her own way.


I could not agree with this book choice and the posters comments more.....DITTO, Mom2AshEmBella!!! Glad that I am not alone....


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

My sister and I are lucky enough to still have our mom around. She's definitely instilled in us the love of reading, and our love of mysteries and all things Jane Austen.

One of our favorites is 'Salem's Lot. The first time we read this, we read it at the same time and shared notes. It was a lot of fun.


Next has to be the Janet Evanovich series, starting with One For The Money:


Followed by Pride and Prejudice:


Which of course, has to be followed directly by Mr. Darcy himself, Colin Firth:


She's pining away for a Kindle now (as we all did!), and hopefully we'll be able to talk our dad into buying one for her as a retirement from teaching/anniversary present.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

crebel said:


> What a great thread - reading with Mom as a child brings back great memories. I can't remember a time when she didn't read to us and always had a book at hand as we were growing up. I don't think I can pick a favorite, but the first "chapter" book I remember reading together is:
> 
> 
> 
> A bargain book too - I just downloaded it because of the memories! The only book my mom ever forbade me read is The Exorcist (no kindle link). Of course I read it anyway and hated it and it still gives me the creeps! Thanks for another great contest!


That is the 1st chapter book my mom read my sister and I long, long ago.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Silly book dedicated to the mother of my kids. She _had_ to read this book to our kids all the time, they loved it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 2 younger sisters, no brothers so we were a house full of females. My middle sister was born at home during a snow storm and had some mild brain damage. She was slow to walk, talk and slow to read. We always went to the library on the weekend. Both of my parents were avid readers. Debbie was struggling to read, but wanted to keep up. She was in 2nd grade and kids were making fun of her. We checked out Little Women and mom decided we would take turns reading it to each other. Because it was about sisters, Debbie wanted to read it so bad. It was taking so long to finish it, my dad came home with a brand new bought copy. Big deal in our house. It took us 3 long months to finish the book, but by the time we finished Debbie was reading and had actually caught up to a level she needed to be at. She became a reader from that experience. It still takes her a long time to finish a book, but she always finishes.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My Mom Is My Hero: Tributes to the Women Who Gave Us Life, Love, and Clean Laundry by Susan Reynolds. 


My Reason: 
My mom did everything she could to raise me and my two sisters the best she could. She sacrificed everything to make sure we were fed and educated, and most of all loved. When I was 21 I got pregnant, and she stood by my side. I was in a abusive relationship and my mom taught me to be strong. I packed up all my son things (age 3 months) and left my abusive fiance, and never looked back. I got a restraining order, and even testified against him. It was hard, but my mom was there holding my hand. If it wasn't for her, and her constant love, I wouldn't be alive today (he would of killed me)...I am certain. She rescued me, and my son. I left everything behind and became a single mother. I worked 40 hours plus a week to make sure my son got everything he needed, while my mom babysat my son never asking for a dime. I paid off all the debt my ex-fiance left me with, he has never paid child support. I was able to do this, because my mom was there for me. My son is going to be seven in May, he is the love of my life and if she didn't hold my hand I wouldn't of been here to see his birthday. My mom has no idea what a Hero she truly is. I can say with pride "My Mom is My Hero!" God blessed me!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleeps, you just made me cry.  

Hugs to you and your wonderfully supportive Mom.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Neversleeps, you just made me cry.
> 
> Hugs to you and your wonderfully supportive Mom.


Sorry I didn't mean to make anyone cry. I love my mom, God couldn't of gave a better mom. I'm very proud, and blessed. I just bought her that book for mothers day...to go along with whatever else she would like.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Neversleepsawink...your mother is very lucky to have you as her daughter.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

We always had books piled around the house, but the first set of books I remember as a gift from my mom that were just mine were the Little House on the Prairie series. 


I still have those copies 25 years later.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ephany said:


> We always had books piled around the house, but the first set of books I remember as a gift from my mom that were just mine were the Little House on the Prairie series.
> 
> 
> I still have those copies 25 years later.


I love that show, I probably would love the books too


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

One of my favorites....the adventures are about the girls but clearly mom is the heart of the family:


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

Neversleeps,

Sounds like you and your son have a great moms.  The _Little House_ books are really nothing like the program was. But they are very much what it was like growing up in the mid-west in the late 1800's. I can't speak from personal experience, but I remeber my grandparents and my great aunts and uncles telling the stories. When I read the books for the first time, I was surprised how much I already knew about it. They ae a great read.

ddarol


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

ddarol said:



> Neversleeps,
> 
> Sounds like you and your son have a great moms.  The _Little House_ books are really nothing like the program was. But they are very much what it was like growing up in the mid-west in the late 1800's. I can't speak from personal experience, but I remeber my grandparents and my great aunts and uncles telling the stories. When I read the books for the first time, I was surprised how much I already knew about it. They ae a great read.
> 
> ddarol


Thank you


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I would have to go with Where the Wild Things Are.  My mom used to read this to me at night before I went to bed.  It's an awesome book and I am very excited that they are turning it into a movie as well!!

Thanks for the contest!
Rachel


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

My mom, and both grandmothers, have a love for reading.  My mom read to all 4 of us kids every night before bed.  I know this is what gave me the love for reading I have today.  The books I most remember her reading to us are the Little House on the Prairie series.  My grandmother lived with us for many years.  She loved Dick Francis's books, and would get so excited to share a new one with me.

My mom and I live pretty close to each other, and have always shared books.  When I got my K2 for my birthday in March, she was excited for me, but said, "I guess that means we won't be sharing books anymore."  She got her very own K2 for her birthday a few weeks later.  As they are both on my Amazon account, we can still share books!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I am the mother of 3; I'm a feminist; and I love the lullaby song 'Hush Little Baby'. Two of my favorite books were/are:
A Mother's Favorite Lullaby Book (no image available)
and


I am a terrible singer, but fortunately infants don't care & I had "Hush Little Baby" with extended verses & invented verses that went on forever. And of course I could not read plain old Mother Goose Rhymes! (lol now)


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

This memory of my mom will stay with me always.  She has passed away, but she and I were very close.

I was in 6th grade and already an avid reader thanks to my mom.  There were always books in the house as both my parents read.

I had just become a woman over the weekend.  

On Monday, my mom came to school and signed me out.  We went to lunch - just her and I.  My dad and little sister didn't know anything about it.  We ordered and ate talking about nothing really and when we finished, we got to order dessert.  Needless to say, I was a little confused by all of this because she took me out of school.  Then the real reason why she did that became perfectly clear.

She reached into her purse and pulled out this book titled "Dogs & Puppies - Cats & Kittens".  

There, right in the middle of dessert, she and I had our "Birds & the Bees" talk.. rofl!  I was sooooooo embarrassed! Well, as much of a talk as I would let her considering we were in the middle of a restaurant.  She told me that her mother never mentioned anything to do with 'growing up' and she wanted to make sure that she and I had that opportunity.  Then, seeing my red face, she suggested we finish our dessert and leave.  We drove to the nearest park, got out and sat on a bench and read that book and she told me about growing up and things I should expect.  I will never forget it.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

my mother died of lung cancer in 2006. she read like crazy all her life.

for her final birthday, before she was diagnosed, i gave her The Historian by elizabeth kostova, which i had not read myself. mom said she enjoyed it. months later, for her last mother's day, i gave her 3 (noir-y mystery) novels by john dunning. the first in the series is: Booked to Die (Cliff Janeway Novels). yes, i gave my terminally-ill mother a book for mother's day called 'booked to die'! (lucky for me she never lost her dark sense of humor..) she read 1-1/2 of the three books before she died. after she died, i read them too. then i read 'the historian'. i will never again gift a book i have not read myself.

after reading 'the historian', i knew that if i'd heard my mom say she 'enjoyed' it i would have commanded her to get an m.r.i., because i'd have *known* she had a brain tumor. no, i did not care for the book. but that wasn't why. it was the fact that it wasn't *at all* her kind of thing. the vampire part was cool, but there was *way* too much romance, and the structure of it was something that would ordinarily have annoyed her. it was just the way she was. i do think of this as a little bit funny -- the fact is, if i'd read 'the historian', it wouldn't have occurred to me to get it for my mom. my only *real* regret w/r/t that, is that i didn't get her a great big book that she would have *loved* for that last birthday. at least i was able to somewhat make up for it with the dunnings. i miss exchanging mysteries with my mom. you guys, she *loved* cryptonomicon, which i had given her for her *penultimate* birthday. took a risk with that one; i was psyched that she loved it so much -- it's such a favorite of mine, but neal stephenson's not for everyone.

two of those three john dunning novels were excellent, by the way. (booked to die, and the sign of the book. the bookman's promise is weaker, but still worth reading. there are two others which i've not yet read.)

hey - thank you for the opportunity to sit down and really remember my mom.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with the Love You Forever book. Several several years ago my Mom gave all four of her children a copy of the book. I read it and thought okay, but kept the book. As the years passed and my own daughter grew, I found myself revisiting that book over and over. It now brings tears to my eyes. I still have the book and plan on giving it to my daughter when she is a little older and will appreciate it.



gail


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I could not agree with this book choice and the posters comments more.....DITTO, Mom2AshEmBella!!! Glad that I am not alone....


KindleKay, You just made my day!


----------



## mcspice (Feb 22, 2009)

Such great books!

One book that my kids love me to read is _Are You My Mother_.



Here is the link at Amazon: Are You My Mother?

Stephanie


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, the book I most recently gave my mother is the _Now I Live Strong_ notebook from Lance Armstrong's LIVE*STRONG* cancer foundation.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Does giving a book to your daughter count? My daughter has a 3 year old boy, and in March gave birth to a gorgeous baby girl. I gave her Neil Gaiman's Blueberry Girl, which I found on Amazon while I was looking for "Coraline." I got a call from her yesterday telling me how much she loved it, and me. Happy Mother's Day to all of us!
Berni


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

My mother instilled a love of reading in my soul. I am her oldest (of 6), and the only reader amongst her progeny. My earliest memory of her was sitting in her lap and listening to her read "The Song of Hiawatha" to me. I think she read and explained this story to me several times and the memories melded together. In her later years she commented that she did not know what happened to the book; lost through the years. In 2006 I ran across a first edition of the book, in excellent condition, on Ebay. I barely won it, in the very last minute. Well, it became her Mother's Day gift in 2006. It brought tears to her eyes. Little did I know at the time that it was the last Mother's Day present I was ever able to give to her: I lost my mother in 2007. The volume has, of course, returned to me and holds a place of memory and of honor in my library of physical books.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

docjered said:


> My mother instilled a love of reading in my soul. I am her oldest (of 6), and the only reader amongst her progeny. My earliest memory of her was sitting in her lap and listening to her read "The Song of Hiawatha" to me. I think she read and explained this story to me several times and the memories melded together. In her later years she commented that she did not know what happened to the book; lost through the years. In 2006 I ran across a first edition of the book, in excellent condition, on Ebay. I barely won it, in the very last minute. Well, it became her Mother's Day gift in 2006. It brought tears to her eyes. Little did I know at the time that it was the last Mother's Day present I was ever able to give to her: I lost my mother in 2007. The volume has, of course, returned to me and holds a place of memory and of honor in my library of physical books.


What a beautiful story, you are very thoughtful.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll add "Harry Potter and the Sorceror's Stone". Just after I had finished my first year of college, my mother and I were on a girl's trip together when we were in a car accident. The injuries that she sustained in crash caused her to have a massive stroke. She was given a 10% chance of survival and we were told that she would probably spend the rest of her life in a nursing home if she survived. She was only in her early 40s at the time. Against the odds, she pulled through and then had to face the long road to recovery. One day, while I was reading Harry and getting really into the story, she asked me what I was reading. I told her about the book and she said that it sounded good. I told her that, if she wanted, I would read it to her (she was unable to read it herself at that time). Over the next couple of weeks, I read it aloud to her, a little at a time. It was an enjoyable experience for both of us and fun way to escape from reality. It has now been several years since the accident and she is doing so much better. She went through a lot of therapy which helped her to walk on her own. She even drives again now. She is constantly on the go. She paints, goes to card club, walks around her neighborhood and goes out with her friends almost every day.


----------



## BeccaLT (Apr 12, 2009)

The novel (Kindle edition)Night Navigation by Ginnah Howard is one of the more powerful stories I've read about what it means to be a mother.



Del has a grown son who is both mentally ill and a drug addict. Her relationship with him is a reminder that you never stop being a mother, even when your child is not a child anymore and didn't fulfill the promise you saw when they were young nor the dreams you had for him or her. The isolated rural, winter setting adds to the story and puts a face on drug addiction we don't usually see. Heart wrenching, particularly if you've been there.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember my mom reading me "Wheedle on the Needle". I hadn't thought about that book for years before this thread was created. I think I'll buy this for my kiddos too.

Thanks.

Wheedle on the Needle (reissue) (Serendipity)


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I could not agree with this book choice and the posters comments more.....DITTO, Mom2AshEmBella!!! Glad that I am not alone....


Here, here! You all are not alone.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Harvey, I don't know if you realize just what this thread has meant to all of us.  Having the chance to share memories both good and not so good has been, at least for me, very cathartic.  It sounds like it has been for many others as well.  Thank you for thinking of this subject as a chance to remember our Moms.

B-Kay (Brenda)


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a lot of memories of my mom reading when I was young and to this day, she still carries a book in her purse. Seeing her enjoy books, encouraged me to read. I remember her taking me to the library a lot when I was younger. The first books I remember checking out are Nancy Drew books. I read a bunch of them so I just chose a Nancy Drew book to represent the ones I read.



With both of my children, my favorite book to read to them was My First Book of Animal Sounds. They both learned their animals sounds from this book. I especially loved this book because on the last page it says "And mommy says 'I love you'". On that page is picture of a mom hugging her child. I would get extra hugs and kisses at that part.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Harvey, I don't know if you realize just what this thread has meant to all of us. Having the chance to share memories both good and not so good has been, at least for me, very cathartic. It sounds like it has been for many others as well. Thank you for thinking of this subject as a chance to remember our Moms.
> 
> B-Kay (Brenda)


I am really enjoying these stories, too.

I should have expected this by now, but the response to this thread once again reminds me of the wonderful "heart" of our community. It's inspiring.

The idea for the thread came out of 'group think' with all the mods - so I thank them for the care and thoughtfulness they put into these ideas for our forum.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Handle with Care -Jodi Piccoult

Great book- shows how far a mother will go to protect and provide for their child. Highly recommend!

THANKS OBERON and Kindleboards!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Stretching the definition of a Mother-related book a bit to include all printed matter...

My mother and I have shared many books over the years, and still do. But the printed matter we most love to share is _maps_.

In my late teens and early twenties, my mother and I took several cross-country trips, anywhere from a week to a month, and explored places we didn't know. My father didn't get much vacation time, so it was just the two of us. We drove to Florida and went to Disney and all the other touristy things (we both drank from the Fountain of Youth in St. Augustine, and pretend that because of that we'll never have wrinkles... guess it didn't work!), we flew to San Francisco for a week, we flew to Albuquerque and drove around the West for a month, and usually she drove and I navigated. Occasionally she'd look at the map briefly and get something wrong, and we took quite a few detours that way, but it didn't matter, we were having a blast.

Later, for a number of years until DD was born, my mother and I went on annual hiking trips, a week or ten days at a time, staying in tiny bed-and-breakfast places in the mountains, and finding our way from one mountain hamlet to another with maps in hand. It was our special bonding time, since sometimes we wouldn't see another hiker all day. Lots of good conversations, lots of peaceful quiet time. Some amount of complaining, too, when the hikes were much longer than expected or the weather turned... but we loved every minute. When I come across our box of hiking maps I always want to start packing for another trip, since it's been a few years now.

And DD is almost old enough to join us... we're looking forward to our first three-generation hike!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I couldn't figure out the linkmaker, but this is the book I remember my Mom reading every Easter:http://www.amazon.com/Country-Bunny-Little-Shoes-Sandpiper/dp/0395185572/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241147254&sr=8-1

Its about a little country bunny Mother who eventually rises to the great honor to be an Easter bunny and she delivers a very special egg to a sick child. Written in the 1940's, it has just gorgeous illustrations. My Mom used to always emphasize how the country bunny's children helped out in the house by cooking and cleaning!! I was so excited to see reprinted books when my kids were about 5 years old, I bought 2 of them 10 years ago and am saving for grandkids-- someday, maybe. Oh, and Mom's fav story to tell us was the Little Red Hen who didn't share the cookies she made cos no one else helped make them( gosh, maybe we were recalcitrant, obdurate, lazy children)

Anyway, thanks for the fun of this contest in bringing back wonderful memories, I feel like a winner just cos my Mom is so super and shared her love of reading.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> And DD is almost old enough to join us... we're looking forward to our first three-generation hike!


That sounds so cool.....I'm going on my first camping trip with my son soon. Looking forward to it. I've never been camping and either has he...so we will learn together.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> That sounds so cool.....I'm going on my first camping trip with my son soon. Looking forward to it. I've never been camping and either has he...so we will learn together.


That sounds like fun!! I could never talk my mom into actual *camping*; sleeping in a tent was not her cup of tea. Are you going to have a campfire and everything?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That sounds like fun!! I could never talk my mom into actual *camping*; sleeping in a tent was not her cup of tea. Are you going to have a campfire and everything?


Yes, we are going with the whole troop of Cub Scouts....so it ought to be fun  I even took a "how to camp" class this past weekend. I know how to now cook many tin foil meals....LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Yes, we are going with the whole troop of Cub Scouts....so it ought to be fun  I even took a "how to camp" class this past weekend. I know how to now cook many tin foil meals....LOL!


Don't forget the jumbo marshmallows!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh I won't, I loved roasted marshmallows....we use to roast them over our gas stove.  LOL!!!  Real safe


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't mean to leave out the Mods in my "thank you" post, I have a true and deep appreciation for each of you this board would not be the same without you.  You all have such great ideas and comments that now my day would not be complete without reading your posts.  This is the only forum I have ever been involved with and I love it so much that I spend more time here than reading on my KK Aurora.  So once again thanks to each of you for this beautiful opportunity to honor our MOM'S.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Harvey, I don't know if you realize just what this thread has meant to all of us. Having the chance to share memories both good and not so good has been, at least for me, very cathartic. It sounds like it has been for many others as well. Thank you for thinking of this subject as a chance to remember our Moms.
> 
> B-Kay (Brenda)


Absolutely. Talking about her helps me mourn and sometimes it's still uncomfortable bringing her up in daily conversation. Thank you, Harvey & Co.


----------



## Lisa G. (Apr 15, 2009)

My mom raised six children on a gas station paycheck. Talk about a marvel! That woman could stretch a dollar like nobody's business. We were poor, but we never knew it. Mom injected joy into our hearts at every opportunity, and instilled a passion for reading in all of us. We often went to the library and came home with armloads of new experiences. My mom used to tell me, "A book can take you anywhere in the world, and it can introduce you to many people from all walks of life." She was so right. One of the most vivid memories I have of the books she would read with me was "Madeline".
http://www.amazon.com/Madeline-Ludwig-Bemelmans/dp/014056439X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241149967&sr=1-1

I remember Mom reading many, many great works, such as "Rich Man, Poor Man", and "All Creatures Great and Small". I can't remember her not having at least one book going at all times.

I lost my 21 year old brother in 1975 to a drowning on July 4th during the fireworks. I was twelve. Life changed for us at that point, but one thing that did stay consistent was my mom's "escape" into her novels.

In 2000, I lost another brother to suicide. He was 45. It then that the light truly went out of my mom's eyes. She didn't read anymore...not anything as substantial as a novel, anyway. I often looked at her bookshelves filled with books, and somehow I knew that she just didn't want to read anymore. She no longer cared to "go anywhere and meet anyone" through the magic of reading. I couldn't blame her, really. I cannot imagine the pain she was in.

I lost Mom in January, 2002. Sometimes, I still want to pick up the phone for one of our daily talks. Losing her left a huge hole in my heart. I miss her immensely. Dang, I knew this was gonna make me cry, and it has. Godspeed, Mom -- I could not have asked for a better mother.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I remember my mom always reading when I was young and this is the first "grown up" book she let me read! I loved it! Since then we have been sharing books or reading the same book at the same time & not even knowing it. I don't read much Danielle Steel anymore, but when I do, it reminds me of mom.  
kjn


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Im the oldest in my family (23 yrs old) and the next oldest closest to my age is my sister (21) and she recently had her daughter the first grand-daughter this feb. and my son is the first grandson and he is due in august. My mother gave us both this book and we often all 3 of us read it together. Its like the circle of life her praying for us and now us daughters praying for our new babys.



also: sidenote: just tonight I ordered a K2 from amazon for my mom for mothers day! I asked around the board to see if other thought she would love it and after taking their advice I placed my order, I cant wait for her to fall in love with her kindle just like I did!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My love of reading comes from both of my parents but it was my mom who took us to the public library every other week. My memories of those trips start from when I was six or seven. I am the oldest of five children so, looking back, it could not have been easy for my mom to take us to the library. It was not long after I had finished all of the Dr. Doolittle, Oz, and Narnia series that I discovered biographies and mysteries. It was my mom who filled out the card that allowed me access to the rest of the library outside the children's room after I had run out of books I wanted to read. I think that was when I was 9. I was then able to check out Agatha Christie, Dorothy Sayers and others.

I don't remember back far enough to remember being read to. I remember realizing I could read in kindergarden. The first books I remember reading myself were Green Eggs and Ham, Hop on Pop, and The Cat in the Hat. (Dick and Jane in the first grade were BORING after reading Dr. Seuss!) The book I remember reading as a child that makes me think of my mom is Understood Betsy because the farm scenes gave me a picture of my mom growing up on a farm (even if it was nothing like her childhood).
  I loved this book and read it to my daughter when she was young. She loved it as well.

As an adult, two of the J.A. Jance series (J. P. Beaumont and Joanna Brady) make me think of my mom. She enjoys both series and she encouraged me to read them. She grew up near Seattle where the J. P. Beaumont series is set and currently lives in southern Arizona where the Joanna Brady series is set. The first book in each series:


----------



## Moonscape (Apr 3, 2009)

My mom fostered a love of reading in me, most often by driving me to the mall to hit the bookstores so I could spend my allowance on books. My mother is a reader, but she prefers nonfiction while I'm an avid fiction reader. Consequently, we've rarely had books we could share and discuss. A few years ago, I lent Tasha Alexander's And Only To Deceive to Mom. She loved it and immediately wanted her own copy and to also read the next book in the series. She went with me last year to Tasha Alexander's book signing for her third book in the series, a common type event for me, but not one my mother was ever interested in visiting with me previously. Tasha's next book comes out in September and I can't wait to read and discuss it with Mom.



And one of the first books my mother gave and read to me regularly as a child was Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day. It's still a favorite and the mother in it is wise and important since she provides the final message: "Some days are like that, even in Australia."


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

Piers Anthony has two books that make me think of mothers, With a Tangled Skein it's the only one in the kindle store.
Oh and hi, name's Christian, and I just received my K2 on Wednesday (early Mothers day gift)  all I can say is Wow.

Chris


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

These posts are making/letting me cry because no one will ever love you like your mother does.  The first time my mother had a somewhat serious stroke, and my sister and I were there to take her home from the hospital, the discharge nurse, who was quite young and earnest, told us that our Mother was lucky to have children who loved her so much.  She saw many older sick women and men just discharged with no place to go.  When I told her that "No, we were the lucky ones.....," That nurse fled into the little bathroom to shed a few embarrassed tears.  We hugged her and then took our Mom home.  She was a very caring nurse, bless her for being there...

And so not to totally go off topic, I read Reader's Digests from the late 1930's and early 1940's, when I was very very young.  I remember reading them in the front room of a house that we moved from when I was seven years old.  There were always books in my parent's house, my house while growing up, and I was left alone while I was reading.  Reading was sacred and not to be disturbed.  My mother also taught me to play a pretty mean and fast game of Chinese Checkers...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hard to pinpoint a book.. my mom taught me to read, taught me to love to read and to love books.

We always had books, Golden Books, The Book of Knowledge. She took us to the library and at a point when I was bored with the children's selections, she stood up to the librarian and made sure I was allowed to expand my choices.

She always, magically, it seemed to a child, would appear with a new and wonderful hardback book when I was sick.. Bobbsey Twins and Cherry Amys and Judy Bolton and Nancy Drew.. but also a wonderful series of biographies of strong women.. I devoured them all

And of course I browsed through my parents bookhelves.. Gone With the Wind, all sorts of books.

And I remember later when we were all hooked on the R. F. Delderfield books, big, thick books set in England, lots of characters and plots and she also loved The Forsythe Saga.

In her last months she was re-reading The Forsythe Saga because she said if she didn't live to finish it, she already knew the ending.

I really cannot think of my mom without thinking of books. She's been gone for 15 years, but I still love reading.

Thanks for the thread.. I downloaded Heidi, another book I got from my parents.

Had to add.. my mom loved Eloise and bought me the book when it came out (not the anniversary edition, the original) and later Eloise in Paris and others.. but it sort of fit her sense of humor and I liked it too.

Not on Kindle..


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ricky said:


> I was left alone while I was reading. Reading was sacred and not to be disturbed.


What a great attitude.

I have such a hard time telling my daughter to stop reading when it's getting past bedtime. And my mom and I both sneaked books after light-out as kids, so I'm just waiting for that to happen here... and when it does, how can I possibly get upset?


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> What a great attitude.
> 
> I have such a hard time telling my daughter to stop reading when it's getting past bedtime. And my mom and I both sneaked books after light-out as kids, so I'm just waiting for that to happen here... and when it does, how can I possibly get upset?


This is the only bedtime rule we have. You may read in bed as long as you want if you stay in bed and are quiet. 
I think it helps their minds wind down after a long day at school. 
I even bought my 10yo a HSM book light. She loves it!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Moonscape said:


> And one of the first books my mother gave and read to me regularly as a child was Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day. It's still a favorite and the mother in it is wise and important since she provides the final message: "Some days are like that, even in Australia."


I still keep a copy of this book in my laptop bag at the office. Any any time I am having a bad day, I pull it out. I have to go outside to read it, because I have to read it out loud, paying careful attention to the (lack of) punctuation.
I usually don't get very far before I bust out laughing. On rare occasions, I make it as far as "...my marble went down the drain, and I had to wear my railroad train pajamas..." The illustration for that is priceless. The look on his face shows how totally disgusted Alexander is with those pajamas.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Seamonkey, reading your post was like looking at a list of books I read growing up, some of which I had forgotten until your post.  R.F. Delderfield I have read every book I could find.  My parents also gave me books when I was sick.  Loved your memories.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My daughter bought me this on the mother's day before she gave birth to my granddaughter...It made me cry


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

*BETWEEN MOTHERS AND SONS*: Women Writers Talk About Having Sons and Raising Men

This book is a wonderful collection of short stories that just pull at your heartstrings and makes you laugh at the same time. A must have for mother's with sons!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

When I think of reading with my mom I remember three books...







I was Walking Down the Road was my favorite book growing up. I had it memorized as a child. It is now out of print. A few years ago for my birthday I got a wonderful package from my mom. She had taken the book out of the library and made me a copy and colored it in. It has been my most treasured brithday gift.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for letting us read your memories and reminding me of similar ones. My mom always brought me books to read when I was sick. They were a big help during long illnesses. (I had all the common ones as well as scarlet fever and valley fever.) So many of the books mentioned are either ones I loved when I was young or ones I read to my daughter when she was young. Thinking about Heidi reminded me that I walked in my sleep during first grade. (I blame it on being forced to read Dick and Jane and being forced to count bunches of pencils for addition. First grade was boring compared to home.  ) My mom still tells stories about me sneaking a flashlight to my room so that I could read under the covers. I still read to go to sleep but no longer have to sneak in a flashlight.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Moonscape said:


>


I never bought that book for my daughter, but I read the library copy to her many times and always remembered it as my favorite of the books I read to her. Recently I bought it from Amazon to read to my granddaughter. (She also loves the HBO musical version of it, very cute.) There are actually 3 Alexander books, I got a copy with all 3 books in it.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't remember seeing my mother read when I was growing up, while I devoured anything I could get my hands on, including the set of encyclopedias we had. But, when my daughter, Heidi was born, my mother sent her this book, which we still have.


----------



## Moonscape (Apr 3, 2009)

My mother also gifted me with two literary names for which I am grateful since they have been favorite books over the years. First is:



Which is being mentioned often here!

And the next is:



Of course, I also like that Anne appears occasionally elsewhere even if Heidi is still rather rare. Another favorite is Anne Elliott in:



So my mom didn't just promote my love of reading through books, but with the names she chose for me at birth.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My mom loves to read and passed that love of books on to me.

At a very early age I came to realize that, whenever we were out shopping, if I asked the question "Mom, can I have a toy?" that the answer was usually "Not this time" -- (not to say we didn't get toys and whatnot -- just we didn't get them NEAR as much as we asked or thought we should!). 
BUT, if the question was "Mom, can I get a book?" almost always the answer would be "YES" -- it might be just a little pamphlet or something but Mom always provided me with something to read every time I asked.

And you know what, it didn't take my daughter near as long as me to learn that lesson. All through her elementary school years her Teachers always commented that her book orders were generally the same size as the rest of the class put together. And it was those same teachers who continually pointed out that that simple fact alone might have been one of the biggest factors in making her one of the top 2 or 3 students in every class she attended.  Something that continued all through High School and into college.

THANKS Mom -- your love of reading is still paying dividends -- even amongst your grand kids (and I'm sure it'll continue on for many more generations).


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

Reading this thread has made me just absolutely heart sick! My mother is still alive and kicking and I'm living at home, but I lost my grandma in 07, While she's not my mom it seems like a lot of the men and women here have parents a lot like my nana. While she is not my momma and I took advantage of her a little more than I should have Looking back nothing said "I love you" Like reading the bible together, and every time I had a bad dream she would simply hand be a new novel...


----------



## Faerie (May 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday to You by Dr. Seuss

I LOVED Dr. Seuss as a child and devoured everything Dr. Seuss related that I could find. The Sneetches were a personal favorite. My mom took a copy of Happy Birthday to You to an event where Dr. Seuss was signing books and had a copy signed with my name. To this day, it's one of my treasured possessions.


----------



## jparris1 (May 1, 2009)

This is for my Mother:


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

When I was young, my mother had a first-edition of Edward Gorey's _The Vinegar Works: Three Volumes of Moral Instruction_. I used to love them, and it probably explains my strange tastes even today. It consisted of the three small books, of which the most famous is:



The original, slipcased version is tough to find anymore, but all three books (as well as a bunch of others) are collected here:



Oh, and she and my father named me after both a character in the Tempest, and for the wife and writing partner of a famous historian. They were both journalists (my mom actually has a Pulitzer, my father has several published books), so I've got strong literary genes.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Had to add.. my mom loved Eloise and bought me the book when it came out (not the anniversary edition, the original) and later Eloise in Paris and others.. but it sort of fit her sense of humor and I liked it too.


This was a favorite in my house as well!


----------



## Vorpaks (Feb 20, 2009)

Strangely enough, the book I always think of when I think of Motherhood is the science fiction book Cordelia's Honor. Cordelia's Honor is actually two of her early full-length books published together. The books are available separately on amazon:

Shards of Honor

Barrayar

The part that always gets me is the Author's Afterward in the back of the book. I pulled the following paragraph from it off the Wikiquote page for Lois Mcmaster Bujold:

"All great human deeds both consume and transform their doers. Consider an athlete, or a scientist, or an artist, or an independent business creator. In the service of their goals they lay down time and energy and many other choices and pleasures; in return, they become most truly themselves. A false destiny may be spotted by the fact that it consumes without transforming, without giving back the enlarged self. Becoming a parent is one of these basic human transformational deeds. By this act, we change our fundamental relationship with the universe--if nothing else, we lose our place as the pinnacle and end-point of evolution, and become a mere link. The demands of motherhood especially consume the old self, and replace it with something new, often better and wiser, sometimes wearier or disillusioned, or tense and terrified, certainly more self-knowing, but never the same again."

Bujold, Lois McMaster. Cordelia's Honor (Hugo Winners) (Hugo Winners). Null: Baen, 1999.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I had to really think about this one. I have no memory of Mom reading us bed time stories or spending much time reading at all. So I started to think, if I was going to buy Mom a book which one would it be. My mother loved the ocean and spent much time on, in, under or around it for much of her life. She loved to mess about in boats and was the captain of the several boats my parents owned through out their life together. Her father was a fisherman by trade who gave up on having a son after my mom (#3 girl) was born. He decided she would have to do and took her with him fishing and gave her the love of it all. Then I remembered a fantastic trip she took as a 14 year old girl. She did an ocean crossing with an American family who asked that she come aboard as crew. That family became lifelong friends for her. The father on this ocean crossing was P. K. Saunders author of the book I would buy for her. I know reading this book would bring back many happy memories of that trip and the happy times she spent with P. K. and his family.

Dr. Panto Fogo









This book is no longer in print, but the link above goes to a used copy available at Amazon.

Mom is no longer with us, but I know she is in heaven with P. K. and all of the rest of her friends and I bet they are still messing about in boats!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Before I learned to read, my mother and grandmother read to me..... and they taught me to love the beauty of well-written words. My very favorite book was Wynken, Blynken, and Nod but that isn't available on Kindle. Also, there was always the Bible and wonderful Bible stories. My mother loved poetry as well, so another favorite book was Robert Louis Stevenson's A Child's Garden of Verses.



I absolutely fell in love with the illustration on this cover so I downloaded a sample of the book.... VERY sadly, no illustrations or cover.... unless they are only there if you purchase the book.
My Grandma helped raise me until I was 4 and then lived with us until I was almost 16. She was my soul mate and a day doesn't go by that I don't wish I could pick up the phone and talk to these two wonderful women. My grandma died 25 years ago today..... and three weeks from today it will be 15 years since I lost my mom. Never underestimate the influence you have on your children, grandchildren, or younger children that you are close to.......


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Not Kindleized but this is one of the first books I ever remember being read to me:


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

The first book I remember Mama reading to me was the Holy Bible.  She read a verse or two to me every night before I went to bed.  The first children's book I remember her reading to me (and I believe it is out of print now) was Little Black *****.  I was so scared of tigers for the longest time!!!  

Kathy in NC


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

My mom isn't a big reader at ALL, but last year I actually got her into not only the Twilight series (by Stephenie Meyer), but the twilight fanfic Wide Awake. Now we obsess over both together on the phone. Too bad she's so far away (she's in Ohio, I moved down to North Carolina). I'll be going to see her in June or July, I can't wait!!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

First, I am not wanting to make people feel sorry for me.  My Mom never read to me or brought home books from the Library, or much less purchased books for her children.  In later life, she would occasionally read a few of the romance paperbacks.  That was a far as her interest went for reading.  
My biggest influence was a very nice neighbor lady with grown children, who gave me a brand new book when I was twelve and that was what got me interested in reading.  Belles on Their Toes by Frank and Ernestine Gilbreth was the title and I read it maybe 15 or more times over the years. Thinking of it still brings back fond memories of the book and the neighbor.  Thank you Mrs. Shields, you enriched my life!

luvshihtzu (and books)


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

My Mum hates to read, but she would read to my brother and I every night to make sure that we would grow up loving books. We loved the Berenstain Bears, Robert Munsch and so many more. My favorite though was when she would read  and when Dennis would bite his moms nose she would hold hers and say, "Dennis leb go ob me your hurbing me pleasb!" Cracked me up every time!


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Now here's my tear jerker! My mom was abusive, very. Enough said. I got married late and gave birth to my one and only daughter at age 41. Healthy & happy. Bought this book and couldn't get through it without bawling. Read it. It's so gorgeous. Ihave the print of the cover hanging in my livingroom. Never was there a book that expressed how much a Mama can love her child. I was healed. Dianne


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

My Mom isn't a big reader either. I would say the only book she reads is The Holy Bible. This is a favorite to read to my kids.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Loved your stories Neversleep and Vegas 

I've always said that my mom is my hero...yup, says so on my MySpace page  My mom had me when she turned 18 and though she and my "genetic donor" did get married and I guess at the time it was the right thing to do...it was doomed from the beginning. Fast forward 8 years and a sibling later...they divorced. Mom gave up custody because she felt she couldn't support us all and she didn't want me or my brother to want for anything. Fast forward another 7 years later after the "genetic donor" threw me out...mom picked up right where she left off and became my "mom" again. It was a whole new world for the two of us, getting to know each other all over again being that I was a child when we moved and was now a young lady. She and I became very close and she allowed me to make all the decisions for myself only after I had asked for her input. Mom gave up "living" her life to help me make up for my lost childhood years and to this day continues to sacrifice for others. Despite not truly living her "own" life, she has never complained...she just hums along.

A book she and I both enjoyed but it scared the pants off of us....couldn't find the Kindle version if any.


The first book we read to DD was also .

When she was 5 I read to her.
I even did mouse voices  We spent a few weeks reading this one together...good times *


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you for the contest.  I don't even HAVE a Kindle yet, but I'm hoping that on Mother's Day morning there is one for me to unwrap.

One of my fondest memories is that I learned to read on an antique Dick and Jane book with my mother.  I always called her Mom, but in the books, they call their mom, Mother.  I called my mom Mother for weeks after that.  Now my daughter is 4 is learning to read, using the same antique Dick and Jane book. Yesterday she called me Mother, and I cracked up!

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My mother passed away last year. Last year was my 1st Mother's Day without her. She was the one I watched as a kid, she used to read all the time. And she always made sure we had books, we didn't have a lot of money, but we went to the library a lot. I would watch her read, and I wanted to read too. I remember trying to teach my dolls to read, before I could do it myself! One of my happiest childhood memories is the day I ran up the stairs yelling at her that I had finally learned to read! I had just finished Charlotte's web. My first "real book" and I felt rich. I remember what a big deal she made out of it! I still have that book.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

The best thing my mother ever did for me was to teach me to read at a very, very young age and give me a true love of reading. I don't have a specific book memory in connection with her.

The memorable book that makes me tear up every time about mothers and children, love and life is this one, introduced to me by a friend:


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

All these strories are beautiful....a challenge not to cry while reading the stories...by the way I failed the challenge.  Thank you everyone for sharing your stories.


----------



## granger (Apr 4, 2009)

My mom got me into reading really early. We were at the library every week going to Story Time and getting new books. Dr. Seuss was just one of the many authors she loved and I always remember her reading this to me.
 - not on Kindle

She was actually worked at the library throughout high school and college, which may or may not be the reason why I currently work at the local library, but I enjoy it.

The other day I found a used copy of "I Like You" by Amy Sedaris because I have slowly converted her to that type of humor, so I know she'll enjoy it. I called it her early Mother's Day gift, but she's actually getting a Kindle from "us kids". She's read less ever since her eyesight started to get worse and I know she's going to love it.
 not on Kindle (some of the greatest pictures in here make up for it)


----------



## Barb (Dec 13, 2008)

Nancy Drew 01: The Secret of the Old Clock 
My mother was 16 years old when I was born. She was an unbelievably avid reader then, and her whole life. She started reading to me as soon as I was born. As soon as I was able to read them, she started me on Nancy Drew mysteries. I am sure she encouraged my reading, to give her time to read her own books! I have read every Nancy Drew book, and many many more books through my lifetime. I think that my love of reading is one of the most precious gifts my mother gave to me. I have this memory of her, with a book propped up, knitting away on a sweater! Talk about muliti-tasking! When I got my kindle, my first thought was how much she would have loved it! Happy Mother's day Ma, I hope there are books in heaven! Barb


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Barb I loved your story, your mom sounds like a sensible and loving mom.  Welcome to the boards, if you haven't already, please go to the welcome board and introduce yourself.  You will get a very warm welcome from the members.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Barb said:


> Nancy Drew 01: The Secret of the Old Clock
> My mother was 16 years old when I was born. She was an unbelievably avid reader then, and her whole life. She started reading to me as soon as I was born. As soon as I was able to read them, she started me on Nancy Drew mysteries. I am sure she encouraged my reading, to give her time to read her own books! I have read every Nancy Drew book, and many many more books through my lifetime. I think that my love of reading is one of the most precious gifts my mother gave to me. I have this memory of her, with a book propped up, knitting away on a sweater! Talk about muliti-tasking! When I got my kindle, my first thought was how much she would have loved it! Happy Mother's day Ma, I hope there are books in heaven! Barb


*What a beautiful story Barb...nice to have you here with us.*


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I  would Have to say "Dear Mom"  and the book of Ruth in the Bible are my 2 fav's


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Like so many others on this thread, my mom was an avid reader. She never read much to me (or at least not that I remember), she just always bought me books whenever I expressed any interest in a subject. She also talked my dad into buying the World Book Encyclopedia when I was very young and always encouraged me to look things up in it, just for fun. By the time I was 10 or 11, I was reading the same books that she was. I spent most of my life passing books to her, or receiving them from her.

Unfortunately, she passed away just about 5 years ago. When I got my Kindle, I so wished I could have shared it with her as she would have loved it. She was one of those people that always kept a list of words to look up later in the dictionary so every time I use the word lookup function now, I think of her.

We both loved to read English historical fiction, thanks to having watched "The Six Wives of Henry the VIII" on Masterpiece Theater together when I was child, so the most recent book I read that I wished I could have passed on to her was this one:


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

My mom and I used to keep a journal and write notes back and forth to one another.  We did this for a few years.  It was an extra way to communicate and even share artwork and poetry.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

Both Little Women and Little Men were ones that I remembered from my Mom- she loved to read and learn. 

I do too, but only about things that are interesting to me. But reading is the BEST! 

I lost her a little over 2 years ago. I still miss her.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

For me the book that came to mind was



It is the _lack_ of a Mother that I found touching and memorable. When Scout ask Atticus about her, it makes me cry...
I hope to read it again one day on my Kindle but it is not available yet, that I know of.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

esper_d said:


> My mom and I used to keep a journal and write notes back and forth to one another. We did this for a few years. It was an extra way to communicate and even share artwork and poetry.


Wow, what a cool idea


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

The first book that came to my mind was "Winnie-the-Pooh".  I remember many many trips to the library with my mother on Monday nights.  My older sisters were in Junior Achievement and the library was near the building they met in.  We were allowed to select 2 books each week.  Needless to say my favorites were "Winnie-the-Pooh" and anything by Dr. Seuss.  When I would come home from kindergarten my mum would have me sit in her and she would read to me until she fell asleep.  The ploy was to get me to fall asleep.  One day I brought my mum a different book for her to read and she wanted to know why I hadn't chosen to hear about Winnie.  I replied, "Mum, I don't want you to fall asleep again."

By the time I was in high school we had read the complete works of Laura Ingalls Wilder, Gone With the Wind, and On The Beach and a Town Called Alice.  And and lest I forget Peyton Place.  One day while I was in college my mother came home from a flea market grinning ear to ear and handed me a brown paper sack.  I asked her what it was and she replied "something for your children to insist you read to them so many times you fall asleep while reading it".  Inside was a 1939 copy of Winnie-the-Pooh.  It sits in a very honored place on my bookshelf.  Right beside my 50th Anniversary edition of Gone With the Wind.  Sadly, neither of my sons ever got excited by Winnie-the-Pooh like I did.  But I still treasure the book and the link to my mother.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

The first book that came to mind for me was Timmy Mouse... (Anybody else remember that book? I think it was Little Golden Book) I don't know the author off the top of my head... My mother read that book to me and to her grandchildren so much that it fell apart. A few years ago, I found it online and had to buy it (and paid waaaaay too much for it). 
It's a sweet story about a little boy mouse who has to take care of his little sister when his parents leave to find food for the family. It's not particularly "mothery" but it reminds me of times spent with my mama when she would read it to me.

She was a great mother and I miss her.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

This thread is both heartwarming and a tearjerker. I have smiled, laughed and cried while reading all the replies. I lost my mother just over a year ago. Like most of your mothers mine also instilled the love of reading in me. She was never without a book until her eyesight got so bad she could no longer read. That is when I started reading to her. My earliest memories were of her love of


She loved this book so much that she loved telling the story of how on the day she was in labor with me she sat in a movie theater and watched this movie over and over until it was time to go to the hospital. I never quite understood her love of this book, but I do think of her every time someone mentions Gone With The Wind.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

It is very telling that our mothers gave to us the gift of reading and books...


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

ricky said:


> It is very telling that our mothers gave to us the gift of reading and books...


I thought that, too... Mother's DO have a way, huh?


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

There are three books that come to mind. First the book we loved to have read to us the most. It was fun to watch Mom, who to us always did everything perfectly, struggle with the tongue twisters in this book.


Next is the first book of her own my mother gave me to read. Of course her copy had no picture on the front and just had a solid blue cover.


Finally one of the most moving stories of a mother I have ever read. It is a story that has stayed with me to this day. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Gemini44 (May 3, 2009)

I remember as a child, memorizing the Golden Book "Molly Goes to the Circus".  I had even memorized the page turns!  My poor mother, after having read the book to me 100+ times, now had to sit and listen to it several times a day.  One of the best things in life, after learning how to read, was my mom taking me to get my very own library card.  That was over 60 years ago!  What a gift!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome Gemini44, great story and congrats on your first post!  I look forward to hearing more about you on the Introductions and Welcome board.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

If not for my Mother, I wouldn't read enough to justify owning my Kindle, Bob.  

My mother, God Bless Her, encouraged my love of reading:
by reading outloud to me every chance she got.
by teaching me to read phonetically before I entered kindergarten.  
by making sure I had a library card and as many trips to the library as I wanted when I was young.
by giving me gifts of GREAT books to read when I was young, many of them above my age level, but oh so much fun to read (Little House on the Prairie series, Pippi Longstocking, Hardy Boys, Nancy Drew, Louisa May Alcott, Edgar Allen Poe, The Wizard of Oz, the Lord of the Rings, Gone with the Wind, the list goes on and on and on).

So, to thank her, I just got mom a Kindle for her gift this coming Mother's Day on my Amazon account and can't wait to start sharing books with her via my Kindle Account.  

THANK YOU MOM!!!  You rock!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Deb - FoxTail Ridge Labradoodles said:


> If not for my Mother, I wouldn't read enough to justify owning my Kindle, Bob.
> 
> My mother, God Bless Her, encouraged my love of reading:
> by reading outloud to me every chance she got.
> ...


This is so beautifully said, Deb. Your mom is a lucky mom and you are a lucky daughter!


----------



## Luckymomx4 (Mar 8, 2009)

Although my mother passed away when I was 14 - she always read to us when we were younger. She instilled the importance and the pleasure of a good book.

I don't have a favorite "mom" book. But I do love this book:



It's the story of a woman and her crazy life with her fun, but sometimes crazy mom.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Angela's Ashes. My mother got the book and let me read it when she was done. She said Angela reminded her of her own mother.



Also, Blessed Are The Brood Mares. Okay, this one is about mother horses, not mother people. But I love horses and brood mares are amazing.


----------



## kendall83 (Apr 10, 2009)

I wanted to find something that would show her how much I appreciate everything that she has done so I'll be getting her this for Mother's Day.

Someday, I'll Ask You


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

kendall83 said:


> I wanted to find something that would show her how much I appreciate everything that she has done so I'll be getting her this for Mother's Day.
> 
> Someday, I'll Ask You


That book sounds awesome, I'm sure she'll love it


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

My daughter presented me with this book shortly after my divorce from her dad which had caused some very trying times for our relationship. This book, to me, is the turning point in us becoming the best of friends today.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My mother had many talents, and left me with many great childhood memories of her, but she wasn't one of those moms who read to me a lot. (My half-sister, who was 12 years older than I, read to me a lot, though.) The one book that I remember my mom reading to me over and over was one that had a bedtime story for every day of the year. She read those same stories to me every year until I was old enough to complain that I wanted to hear something different.  I also remember that she tried to read an actual "chapter book" to me at bedtime, but kept falling asleep in the middle of sentences. I think I complained once too often about that, too.  I think that was about the time that Mom decided that, since I could read anyway, maybe I should read myself to sleep.  I began doing just that, and have been an avid reader ever since.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My parents divorced when I was a senior in high school. My dad remarried several years later to my stepmom Sue, who is only 5 yrs older than me. She is wonderful and she is always there when I need her, to babysit my kids, hear my problems and encourage me. I consider her one of my best friends. For my birthday in April of 1980 she gave me Tyndale's "The Living Bible". It really became a great comfort to me after my husband was killed in an automobile accident in July of that year, I was also pregnant and later lost that baby. I still read it to this day.
She also introduced me to Janette Oke series , the first one being "Love Comes Softly", about a man who needed a wife to care for his child. I remarried in Dec of 1981 to my husband who had a son, and I also had a son. 
  My mom gave me a very special book many years ago I was happy to find on Kindle. It was originally called "Intro Muros" , by Rebecca Ruter Springer,1898. It was also a comfort to read after my husband died because it is now known as "My Dream of Heaven". It's a really special book and I reccomend it to anyone needing peace after a death of a loved one.
Kdawna


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I also remember that she tried to read an actual "chapter book" to me at bedtime, but kept falling asleep in the middle of sentences. I think I complained once too often about that, too.


*LOL...a couple of years ago, DD decided she was going to read to me. I think she was reading chapter books by then and I would fall asleep...lol. Even though she knew I was asleep, she'd continue reading a few extra chapters until she was sleepy *


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I gave my mother a book of Robert Frosts poems many many years ago. She has been gone now since 1992, so I recently passed this same book along to a nephew.  He was so delighted to have it.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

My mother left this life nearly 12 years ago, before she got the chance to see most of my children. Despite the fact they never met her, she is alive to them through the books she loved and I have now. Whenever I read


I can't help but think of her. I was only about 12 when the book came out and she allowed me to read it, despite other adults telling her it was too advanced for me. She always respected me enough to let me read books that were not traditionally kid books. I had teachers tell me that I was picking books for "sensational" titles (The Bastard series) or that were way too much for me (Roots) but my mom would ask me about what I read and I always knew I could ask about anything I didn't understand.

That has been passed along to my kids. The little fiends know I will rarely say no to a book even if I have said no to everything else.

Moms really do pass along the love of reading and I am very glad my mom was a wonderful model of reading to me.


----------



## DAB (Feb 9, 2009)

Both my parents taught me to love reading. Actually, "taught" is the wrong word -- although my mother was, by profession, a teacher. But they instilled in me a love for reading. My mother introduced me to my favorite book, _In This House of Brede_, by Rumer Godden, when I was in 8th grade. It opened my eyes to the richness that religious worship and practice can add to faith and, thus, to life. I've read it probably more than a dozen times since. My father gave me a Kindle for my birthday last year, so I have them to thank for my love of reading at all parts of my life. When _In This House of Brede_ becomes available on the Kindle, I'll have come full circle.

My mom and I shared books. I later returned the favor and introduced her to one of _my_ favorite authors, The Rev. Barbara Cawthorne Crafton (whose latest book, _Jesus Wept_, just became available for the Kindle upon its release). When my mother passed away three years ago, just a year after her retirement from teaching -- she was only 65 -- my father and brother wanted me to have her Bible. In the front flyleaves, she had inscribed some of her favorite quotes from her reading, from Garrison Keillor and Anne Lamott to Blaise Pascal and Martin Luther King, Jr. But probably no one is quoted more heavily in those flyleaves than Barbara Crafton. One Crafton quote she loved in particular stood out for me, partly because it's in the middle of the Bible's "title page," but mostly because it so simply sums up my feelings for my mother: "It will matter that we're gone if it mattered that we were here."

To her family, her students, her church, her friends and the many people she helped through much volunteer work and charitable giving, it definitely mattered that my mother was here. I had the honor of meeting Barbara Crafton when she came to my church to preach one summer Sunday. It was about a month or so after my mother had died, and I brought her Bible with me to church, to show Barbara all her quotes in my mother's handwriting. She let me cry a bit as I thanked her for the books she's written that became such great gifts to give my mom for Mother's Days and birthdays. She understood. Barbara's own mother had passed away many years before, but, she said, "not a day goes by that I don't think about her in one way or another." Just hearing a trusted author say that helped me in turning my grief into memories and, eventually, joy again at those memories.

My mother was many things, but among them, she would agree that she was very much a reader. Thank God she married one and, together, they raised two more.

Happy Mother's Day! Happy reading!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was small my mom used to read me little golden books everynight before bed. I still love The Porky Little Puppy, The Little Engine that Could, the Tawny Scrawny Lion and Griffin's Griffin. I think it was her reading to me when I was small that gave me my love for reading.
rla1996


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

DTB Link:


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Mom took my siblings and I to the library every week. We were all encouraged to read what we wanted, books, magazines, comic books, cereal boxes.... I can't say that there is one book that reminds me of Mom but I know this is one of her favorites from when we were kids.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Mom took my siblings and I to the library every week. We were all encouraged to read what we wanted, books, magazines, comic books, cereal boxes.... I can't say that there is one book that reminds me of Mom but I know this is one of her favorites from when we were kids.


I remember that one from Captain Kangaroo.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I remember that one from Captain Kangaroo.


I loved Captain Kangaroo....


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

Awww, thank you! 



Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Wow, what a cool idea


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

esper_d said:


> Awww, thank you!


Thank you! I plan on doing the same thing with my son now. He is almost 7...I might wait a year before we do this. I want to buy him the Oberon Running Horses Journal. He loves horses


----------



## glitrbug (Mar 30, 2009)

If I had to pick one book that reminds me of my mother, it would be Pippi Longstocking but the real answer is all those Scholastic books she bought me.  My mom was the oldest girl of 10 kids on a farm in North Dakota in the 30's.  Needless to say, she never had time to read.  She was always taking care of the next oldest baby while grandma was caring for the youngest.  She used to let me buy 10 books at a time when the Scholastic flier came out and would let me skip doing dishes or other housework if I was reading.  What a great way to encourage reading!  It really worked on me.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> My mother had many talents, and left me with many great childhood memories of her, but she wasn't one of those moms who read to me a lot. (My half-sister, who was 12 years older than I, read to me a lot, though.) The one book that I remember my mom reading to me over and over was one that had a bedtime story for every day of the year. She read those same stories to me every year until I was old enough to complain that I wanted to hear something different. I also remember that she tried to read an actual "chapter book" to me at bedtime, but kept falling asleep in the middle of sentences. I think I complained once too often about that, too. I think that was about the time that Mom decided that, since I could read anyway, maybe I should read myself to sleep. I began doing just that, and have been an avid reader ever since.


Hey Mom, that book sounds very familiar -- the one with a different bedtime story for every day of the year. Is there any way that we used to read that one?


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I loved Still Alice:


I hope that works. Anyway, the book is about a woman with Alzheimer's disease, and her relationship with her family is explored as she experiences progression of the disease. At the very end, when the disease has progressed quite a bit, without spoiling the book for anyone, I just want to say the author had an amazing way of showing the love between Alice and her daughter and grandchild - it really blew me away. Excellent example of mother-love. Highly recommended.

Edit: I GIVE UP!! THe linkmaker does not work for this book, and no matter what I do manually, the link won't work right. I'm sorry.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks, webhill..!  I couldn't get LinkMaker to find that book, so I manually copied in the URL for the book's cover image.


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

glitrbug said:


> If I had to pick one book that reminds me of my mother, it would be Pippi Longstocking but the real answer is all those Scholastic books she bought me. My mom was the oldest girl of 10 kids on a farm in North Dakota in the 30's. Needless to say, she never had time to read. She was always taking care of the next oldest baby while grandma was caring for the youngest. She used to let me buy 10 books at a time when the Scholastic flier came out and would let me skip doing dishes or other housework if I was reading. What a great way to encourage reading! It really worked on me.


Momma and I loved the movie but sad to say I never read the novel  I love your mommas theory, though I can see how it would backfire. Mother used to ground me by taking all of my books...


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

<This happened 3 Mother's Day's ago...>

My mom and I have always loved Sylvia Browne. So...when she came out with her latest bk, "Contacting your Spirit Guide" -- "we" both had been talking about it few wks before Mother's Day. So....I *secretly* went out and bought it for her. She came over because we were taking her out to brunch also. We exchanged gifts.....and LOL she got it for me too!! We both just busted up laughing our butts off!! 

(oh...and both Mother's Day cards we gave eachother both had cats on it--ya, we love cats!) heehee!

The name of the bk was: Contacting Your Spirit Guide ~ Sylvia Browne


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

As a child, my mother used to read Many Moons to me.  I loved that book and always think of her when I see it.


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

Treasure Island was read to me (and my twin brother) by my mother when I was about 8 yrs old. She would read a chapter every evening before bed, sparking our imagination to dream of pirates and treasure. This act also helped develop my love of reading and sharing that love with my family. I have since went back and re-read Treasure Island numerous times, but still remember the adventure felt as a young boy.

Thanks Mom!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Some very nice books that you guys like in this thread.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

lynninva said:


> DTB (from a Mother's perspective):
> 
> 
> 
> This is (obviously) a children's book about the love between a mother and son. And yes, it does seem corny, BUT...


Oh man, I have never once read this without crying. I can't do it. The thing is, when I was 25 years old, a lifelong friend of mine passed away from complications of bone cancer. Afterwards, a bunch of us cleaned out his apartment and brought his things home to his parents' house. His mother, obviously beyond distraught, started pulling things out of the boxes - and one of them was a copy of this book. Apparently she'd given it to him when he moved out, to remind him that he'd always be her baby... but of course now he was gone, and she started screaming about how now, there wouldn't be anyone to visit her grave when she died. She only calmed down when her husband promised that he would visit her grave every day if she died. Of course, he has since predeceased her, poor lady, she's all alone now. I can't even see this book without thinking of the terrible tragedy this woman's life turned into. My husband won't even let the kids ask me to read it to them. He knows I can't take it.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

My Mom was a member of a religious group which read the Bible each day, covering the OT once and the NT twice every year. For years I spent a part of each evening reading aloud with her, and even later in life, when she was ill and I was no longer a member of her group, I would read aloud to her from the Bible, loving every moment of it. As a child we used the King James. My Mom went on to prefer a newer translation, but KJ has continued to be my choice because of the beauty of the old wording.

I'm not a religious person now, but my love of books and of reading aloud was born from those evenings with her and from her encouragement to read *anything *I found of interest during my childhood. I was a "regular" at our small public library, participating in all the reading programs and pestering to be allowed upstairs to borrow more difficult books from the adult section. In 7th grade I graduated from Cherry Ames and Nancy Drew and read all of Tolstoy and Dostoevsky (horrible stories, as I recall....), but that was my goal that year. Eventually I became a public librarian.

Now I work to pass the love of reading on to the children in my family, all of whom have the passion - some even of reading aloud to me.


----------



## HedgeHog (May 7, 2009)

One that I like is a collection of poems calles Motherhood: Poems About Mothers by Carmelia Ciuraru. The poems are available elsewhere and on the internet but it was good to have them all in one location.


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

webhill said:


> Oh man, I have never once read this without crying. I can't do it. The thing is, when I was 25 years old, a lifelong friend of mine passed away from complications of bone cancer. Afterwards, a bunch of us cleaned out his apartment and brought his things home to his parents' house. His mother, obviously beyond distraught, started pulling things out of the boxes - and one of them was a copy of this book. Apparently she'd given it to him when he moved out, to remind him that he'd always be her baby... but of course now he was gone, and she started screaming about how now, there wouldn't be anyone to visit her grave when she died. She only calmed down when her husband promised that he would visit her grave every day if she died. Of course, he has since predeceased her, poor lady, she's all alone now. I can't even see this book without thinking of the terrible tragedy this woman's life turned into. My husband won't even let the kids ask me to read it to them. He knows I can't take it.


Oh my, i am so sorry for her! just reading that snippet made me mist up


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Another childrens book, but this is my favorite of all time. Read it to both of my children over and over and over. Three worried owlets wait for their mother to return from her night flight. And of course, shoe does! <3


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Jodi Picoult's new book, "Handle With Care" is a wonderful book that I am in the midst of reading. It's about a mother/daughter relationship and the blind drive a mother has to protect and take care of her daughter at ALL costs. It's very human. It's so indicative of my mother's love for me and my sister and brothers. It also is appropriate for this contest as it is the first book I downloaded on my new Kindle 2 and the first one I am reading. I LOVE this book and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my new kindle. Can't wait until I can get an Oberon cover. This book reminds me also of My Sister's Keeper, by the same author, which was also a book about the blind love of a mother and it's unintended consequences. I love Jodi Picoult too.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, this thread is really touching and emotional!

I don't really have any childhood memories of my mom *reading* to me, but I do remember every night my mom coming into my room, kneeling down and saying our prayers together. Then I would usually beg for a story and instead of reading she would tell me a story about when she was a little girl. I learned all about her mom and dad, (gone long before I was born) and all her brothers and sisters (she was #9 of 10!). Wonderful moments with her that I had forgotten, so thank-you KB!

As for a book that reminds me of mom, I have to move to when I was growing up an started reading her books instead of YA. For some reason, the one that I remember as being one of the first I borrowed from her was _A Woman of Substance_


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> My Mother wrote me a book. She gave it to me just before she died. I haven't been able to read it all the way through because it makes me cry. This is the same book but with a different cover.  The book asks questions and the Mother fills in the answers. It is beautiful.
> 
> I am home from work today so I think I will give it another try.


I finally read the book and I highly recommend every Mother (or Father if there is a Father book) do this for their children. My Mother wrote stories of how she grew up and the hardships they went through. She was born and raised in the FAR backwoods of the Tennesse mountains and their every day life was something those of us today could never imagine having to go through. She also told how she met my Father and lots of stories about when my brother and I were growing up. I learned a LOT about my family that I had never heard before. I plan on doing this for my children.

Anela


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

For me, it's not a specific book that reminds me of my mom. It's every book that I pick up to read. Almost every time I settle down to read, I think of my mom. I credit my mom with my lifelong love of reading. I am the oldest child, and while I was small she was a stay at home mom. (It wasn't until I was 5 that she went back to work, after my younger brother & sister were born.) Consequently, I got a lot of attention and had more of her undivided attention than my siblings had at the same age.

She read to me every day when I was small. Every day, without fail. I had learned to read by the time I went to kindergarten. I have very fond memories of her old Nancy Drew series that she had saved from when she was a child. I had read through the entire Nancy Drew series, at least all of the old ones, by the time I started kindergarten.

I am so grateful to my mom for instilling in me such a love of reading. It's a gift I'll have for the rest of my life.

A funny story about reading & my mom: My mom's business runs The Dairy Bar at the Indiana State Fair, which sells dairy products like milkshakes, ice cream, fried cheese sticks, frozen yogurt, grilled cheese sandwiches etc. to promote dairy products for the dairy farmers in the state. She would have to work a few days of the fair every year supervising the high school kids that they would hire to staff the Dairy Bar each year.

One of her days one year she had no one to watch the three of us kids, so she took us with her to have with her in the office of the Dairy Bar so she could keep an eye on us and work at the same time. I think I was 7 or 8 years old at the time. She told me to gather a couple of books to keep myself busy. I was a once-a-week to the library kind of kid, and so I always had 5-10 books around. (I had an adult library card by the time I was 7 because the kiddie cards wouldn't let you check out more than 5 books, lol.)

So I gathered what I though was a reasonable amount of reading material and packed myself a bag. I loaded it into the car and we all went to the fair. At the fairgrounds, parking is in the grass oval in the infield of the track & it's quite a distance to walk to the Dairy Bar from there. My mom pulled out my bag & her arm thumped all the way down to the ground because she wasn't expecting the bag to weigh as much as it did. She asked me, "What in the world do you have in here?!?" I said, "Just books, Mom." So she opened the bag & looked inside, and in there I had two volumes of the Encyclopedia Britannica, The Guiness Book of World Records, a dictionary, two Nancy Drew books, one volume of Shel Silverstein's poetry, and the Hobbit.

She looked at me and said, "I told you to pick out a few books, enough to keep you busy for the day." I replied,"But that's all I DID bring. It's not that much." She shook her head and mumbled to herself, "I've created a monster, this is all my own fault." And then she laughed and told me she'd help me carry the bag if it got too heavy.

That was 27 years, or so, ago, and we still laugh at the story to this day.

So, thanks, Mom. I love you!

Here's a link to my favorite of the old Nancy Drew stories:


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

purdueav8r said:


> Here's a link to my favorite of the old Nancy Drew stories:


OOH!! I recognize that cover! I used to love Nancy Drew!

I should do some rereading....

Thanks for evoking such a good memory!


----------



## Moonscape (Apr 3, 2009)

My mom spent many hours helping me track down all the Nancy Drew books as I earned the money to buy them or received them as gifts for special occasions.  I still have my complete set of the yellow covers since those were the versions of my youth.  How places like Amazon would have made it easier to complete the series!  But I was confined to mall bookstores and even the grocery store on occasion.  Still, the hunt was almost as fun as the reading.  Somehow I never bought the same book twice either which impresses me now when I consider I was remembering whether or not I owned 56 titles.  

And I still have the complete series on my shelves although most of the other books from that era of my life have departed.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

My mom and I don't have much in common when it comes to the books we read, but I know this is her favorite:



For my children, when they were small they were both Margaret Wise Brown fans. My little boy loved Goodnight Moon. We had to read it every night and I can now recite it. 



My little girl's favorite was Runaway Bunny. Only she didn't really want to read it. We would look through all the pictures and I would ask where the Mommy was and where the baby was, and she would point them out. She was (and still is) a little too impatient to wait and actually read the book.



I hope they think of me when they are older and see these books. Who knows, maybe they'll read them to their children someday.


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

A book my mother bought for me at a young age, and one that we've bought for each of our two kids.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

woodjh said:


>


DON'T TURN THE PAAAAGGGEEEE......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, not really off-topic, just a different perspective. My mother was an internet addict in her later years. She ran across the site, Poetry.com, and was very tempted to write that "winning poem" of the year. She tried and tried, and just couldnt put it into words. I had several poems posted there already. She asked me to write her a poem, to explain the way she felt, so I did and posted it. It touched her heart to the point that one of her last acts was to order the book that would contain the poem. I will share it with you, with your kind permission, my friends:

PASSING

In middle age i contemplate my passing
the fleeting days flow swiftly in my mind
Memory upon memory amassing
each treasured: some are precious some unkind

Yet surely comes a day when all is ended
As truly as the dark precedes the dawn
I pray that any harm i cause is mended
The time to heal a rift will then be gone

In my children's hearts i hope to slumber
far beyond the time that I am near
As our moments spent were without number
Each in retrospect is more than dear

If time's a gift, perhaps there is a reason
Wasted in my youth it now is gold
My life has been a gift and freely given
Just moments left and then i will be old


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

docjered said:


> Okay, not really off-topic, just a different perspective. My mother was an internet addict in her later years. She ran across the site, Poetry.com, and was very tempted to write that "winning poem" of the year. She tried and tried, and just couldnt put it into words. I had several poems posted there already. She asked me to write her a poem, to explain the way she felt, so I did and posted it. It touched her heart to the point that one of her last acts was to order the book that would contain the poem. I will share it with you, with your kind permission, my friends:
> 
> PASSING
> 
> ...


That was very beautiful. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Wow, this thread is really touching and emotional!
> 
> I don't really have any childhood memories of my mom *reading* to me, but I do remember every night my mom coming into my room, kneeling down and saying our prayers together. Then I would usually beg for a story and instead of reading she would tell me a story about when she was a little girl. I learned all about her mom and dad, (gone long before I was born) and all her brothers and sisters (she was #9 of 10!). Wonderful moments with her that I had forgotten, so thank-you KB!
> 
> As for a book that reminds me of mom, I have to move to when I was growing up an started reading her books instead of YA. For some reason, the one that I remember as being one of the first I borrowed from her was _A Woman of Substance_


*I loved this book...a recommendation from mom. She loves sagas and "fat" books in general. I know that I started the second book some years ago but got distracted :-(


woodjh said:





A book my mother bought for me at a young age, and one that we've bought for each of our two kids.

Click to expand...

OMG...I love this book as a kid. It now has a place on DD's book shelf *


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

simplyCee said:


> Our Family Bible
> 
> Our family bible is our family record. When my mother's mother (my grandmother) passed a way on Easter morning a few years ago my aunt decided to be the next recorder of our family history. You see this book has a record of every birth, death, marriage, etc in my family since my great, great grandmother. The very last entry was my grandmother's death.
> 
> Recently, my mom was diagnosed with breast cancer, a second time. Right before her masectomy surgery, she confided in me that she feared she would be the next entry in the family bible. I encouraged her to have faith that she would live to fight the cancer, she would not die during the operation and reminded her that faith is believing in the things you cannot see. I promised her that when she woke up in the recovery room I would be right there by her side. I am proud to say that when she woke up in recovery not only was I there but I was holding the very bible she was afraid she would end up being an entry in. When she looks at our family bible today it is a reminder that she fought her cancer and won. My grandmother is still the last entry in our family record.


This is such a moving story. It brings tears to my eyes. I hope you don't have to add a record to your family bible for a very long time.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the stories and memories. 

We'll draw our three winners randomly tomorrow! I expect this'll happen between 1pm and 2pm Pacific time. Good luck! And Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

docjered said:


> Okay, not really off-topic, just a different perspective. My mother was an internet addict in her later years. She ran across the site, Poetry.com, and was very tempted to write that "winning poem" of the year. She tried and tried, and just couldnt put it into words. I had several poems posted there already. She asked me to write her a poem, to explain the way she felt, so I did and posted it. It touched her heart to the point that one of her last acts was to order the book that would contain the poem. I will share it with you, with your kind permission, my friends:
> 
> PASSING
> 
> ...


Very beautiful and very true. Thank you.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thanks for all the stories and memories.
> 
> We'll draw our three winners randomly tomorrow! I expect this'll happen between 1pm and 2pm Pacific time. Good luck! And Happy Mother's Day!


*Thanks Harvey! Happy Mother's Day to KW and all the other moms here *


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Harvey. It has been very cleansing to be able to share a couple of thoughts about my mother. I miss her every day of the world, but even more so on days that had special meaning during the fleeting years that she was present in my life. Happy Mothers Day, mom, wherever you are, sweetie! I will remember you forever.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

My mom and I have often read together, often times reading aloud a passage if we found it especially funny or heartwarming.  This started when I was a young girl, around ten years old or so.  I remember reading the Little House series aloud by Laura Ingalls Wilder while she cooked dinner or did other mom tasks.  When I was a teenager, she started to read The Belgariad books by David Eddings, and of course, so did I.  We would sit in the evening each curled up with our own book of the series and a blanket and read together, and later talk about the characters we enjoyed the most.  As an adult, I enjoyed reading Frank Peretti, Nora Roberts, and often re-read David Eddings again with her.  It's one of those things I remember about her most, and whenever I am curled up reading a good book I can feel her with me.  I know she would have LOVED Kindle.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with:



My mom LOVES the Grinch!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Thanks for all the stories and memories.
> 
> We'll draw our three winners randomly tomorrow! I expect this'll happen between 1pm and 2pm Pacific time. Good luck! And Happy Mother's Day!


Thank you!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Good Luck, everyone.

I don't have a mother so I can't play. Remember to cherish yours while you have her, even if you don't see things the same way.

Have a Happy Mother's Day,

Sailor


----------



## ttoomey (May 3, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day! _(EST)_

I just got done reading the www.postsecret.com 's secrets, and I got chills. One of the secrets in particular: 








I've been wanting to (some day) have a daughter I can call my own, Lily Isabelle.  And all of the other secrets made me have so much more gratitude for my mother, even though she may not be my biological one.

Anyways, my favorite "mother" book would have to the The Poisonwood Bible.



The novel is about a family in which the father pushes the mother and three daughters to travel to the Congo to support the mission.

My favorite part was the beginning and the ending. "Imagine a ruin so strange that it must have never happened." and the ending segment is about Ruth May, one of the daughters that had died, was explaining her forgiveness towards her mother. I started crying when she said "Think of the vine that curls from the small square plot that once was my heart. That is the only marker you will need. Move on. Walk forward into the light."


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day!  I could tell you stories about books all over my parent's house, and my always being encouraged to read, but the story that comes to mind today is this one.  My mother had her first stroke about 9 years ago.  She recovered really well, then had several more small strokes every year or two.  She just turned 90 a few weeks ago.  She is doing well now, she gets dressed every day, visits friends in the neighborhood, and talks on the phone to relatives and friends.  She dearly loves our cats.  And the grandkids too, of course!
When she had the first stroke, the bad one, I came to take her from the hospital.  A young nurse came in to explain all the meds to me, my mother was not understanding very much.  After informing us of the meds, she told me that my mother was lucky to have me, that she had to discharge many elderly women just onto the street by themselves.  I told her that my sister and I were the lucky ones.  She said that she (meaning my mother) must have been a good mother, and I said "Yes."
The nurse started to cry and ran into the little bathroom in the unit, to fix her face and compose herself.  She came out and I took my mother home.  My Momma took care of me as I was growing up, then we were friends for decades, but I knew that this was the moment when the torch had been passed, and now I take care of her.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> Another childrens book, but this is my favorite of all time. Read it to both of my children over and over and over. Three worried owlets wait for their mother to return from her night flight. And of course, shoe does! <3


OMG I completely forgot about this book! This was my son's favorite. Wow. I can't believe I forgot this one. I read it over and over to all three of my kids.

EllenR


----------



## Keyser Soze (Apr 24, 2009)

If I had to link a Mother-related book, it would have to be any title from this series:



I can remember my Mom taking me to the public library when I was very young to go read and check out books. No matter what books we brought home, I always seemed to find a Curious George book to add to the stack.

Happy Mothers Day Mom, and thanks for the memories.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This was one of our favorites growing up:



Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't win, but I wanna play anyway!!!  I still have my mother's copy of Hans Christian Anderson stories.  I think it's why I love fairy tales and folk tales.  I KNOW my mom's love of reading is why I love reading.  My dad always had a book that he was reading, but my mom always had a TBR pile!  She and I always came home from the library with a stack of books!  Mom, love you!  Here's to Hibbing!

Betsy


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

I would have to say "To Kill A Mockingbird".  What a way to learn about humanity.  My favorite book of all time!

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL

Diane


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

*Happy Mother's Day Ladies!! * I hope you all have great days!!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't really want an Oberon case (No don't hurt me!). Happy with what I have and where I am.
But I think this is a neat opportunity.
Great work Harvey.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This has been a happy, sad, touching, wonderful thread.  Thanks for sharing your stories and everyone have a great Mother's Day!


----------



## readinglady5 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just reading all your posts have brought back a lot of really good "reading" memories. The very first book I have a really good memory of my mother reading to me is ; (The Adventures of) Jemima Puddleduck by Beatrix Potter. She read them all; but for some reason this one really stands out as much if not more than The Tale of Peter Rabbit.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Hey Mom, that book sounds very familiar -- the one with a different bedtime story for every day of the year. Is there any way that we used to read that one? (I haven't yet figured out how to put your comment in a text box. Hope it's ok that I did it this way.)

Megan, I just saw your post. Sorry it took me so long to find it.

I probably read to you from that book, but there were so many other great books that I love(d), that I doubt that I read from it every day. My guess is that you picked it up and read it. I'm sure you remember _The Berenstain Bears--Papa's Pizza _. If I had a dollar for every time we read (and scratched 'n sniffed ingredient), I'd be a wealthy woman today!

Thanks for your part in giving me the opportunity to celebrate Mother's Day. Love ya!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you all for your wonderful stories. I've been in the habit of ignoring Mother's Day as much as possible for the last few years ever since I lost my mom. But these posts have made it impossible to ignore it this year and I know that is probably better than trying to shut down my feelings. I'm sad thinking about her, yet happy to hear from so many other people who learned to love reading from their mothers just like I did.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

worktolive, I am sorry.    Try to remember the great times with your Mom.... There are many here who have lost their Moms.... She gave you are great gift if she gave you a love for reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> ... There are many here who have lost their Moms....


My mother died about a year ago. . . . .but I don't consider that I've lost her. . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann,

So sorry to hear about your mother. Mine passed away 21 years ago last January, but she was such a big part of my life that very few days go by without a memory or two of her. I hope you will say the same thing about yours after so much time has passed. 

Ciny


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Oops. That would be Cindy.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day! I am spending my day playing with the babies and doing nothing unless I feel like it! Even making hubby arrange dinner so I don't have to cook or do dishes.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day!  I've enjoyed reading these stories.  My own mom has a bad case of shingles, so she won't be able to come over for dinner.  Dad is still asleep (they are getting older, 84 and 7.  BUT, I'm in the kitchen making gluten free, casein free brownies and bread.  Looking forward to the results...good luck, everyone!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day everyone! My mother died 6 years ago and I miss her still. All my children and grandchildren have called me today and that makes up for the loss. I have a grandson that was born the same day she died and that has always been a comfort to me. My daughter was in the hospital calling me about the birth as they were taking my mother's body away. I always feel like she decided to make room for one more.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Awww, Kathy. What a wonderful way to look at your birth/death situation. I can see how that grandbaby would have a special place it your heart. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks again for these wonderful vignettes. 

Time to draw us some winners!!

I'm spinning the magic bingo basket now...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

me, me, me, me, me.....

::fingers crossed::


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

ARe the winners announced? Omg on the edge of my seat


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, I can't stand it anymore ... who won  Please, please, please ... announce the winners.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

This would totally ROCK Mother's Day for any mom who wins!  

btw Kindlers, Happy Mama's Day!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Please join me in congratulating our three random winners:

*
1. Neversleepsawink
2. granger
3. EllenR*

Winners, please PM me with your desired Oberon cover, and specify if it is for a K1 or a K2.

Thanks to Oberon for providing these wonderful covers for this contest!

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations, ladies and gent!    Now, you do realize that you have to post photos of your prizes once you receive them, right?  =)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow...I won!!! Thank you.  I will PM right now.....yay!!!!  Happy Mothers Day everyone


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea for the winners!!!  Happy Mothers Day to everyone!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to the winners, you lucky dogs


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you who won, and thanks for the wonderful reminiscences about mothers and reading. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## pixelpixie (Nov 14, 2008)

The Kissing Hand by Audrey Penn is a favorite of mine and my daughter.  I kissed her hand many of times as I sent her off to school.

I apologize for failing miserably to get a pic of the book here.  Blue cover, two raccoons (Mom and "baby") holding hands, backlit by yellow moon.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so excited...I forgot to say congrats to all the other winners.  What a wonderful Mother's Day.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

pixelpixie said:


> The Kissing Hand by Audrey Penn is a favorite of mine and my daughter. I kissed her hand many of times as I sent her off to school.
> 
> I apologize for failing miserably to get a pic of the book here. Blue cover, two raccoons (Mom and "baby") holding hands, backlit by yellow moon.


Hadn't heard of that one but it sounds sweet.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats to the winners, and Happy Mother's Day to all!

Susie


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hadn't heard of that one but it sounds sweet.


It's a great story...very sweet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> It's a great story...very sweet.


What cover are you going to get? Dying to know.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> What cover are you going to get? Dying to know.


I'm getting the Three Graces in the wine color for my KK.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I'm getting the Three Graces in the wine color for my KK.


That would have been my choice as well. Pictures when you get it. Is this your first Oberon cover?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations winners. 
I like a contest almost as much as I like a party.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> That would have been my choice as well. Pictures when you get it. Is this your first Oberon cover?


No it's not..I have a tree of life...I love it. I didn't see the Three Graces in wine...once I saw it I really wanted it. Just didn't have the funds to buy another. I will make sure to post pics of my new cover as soon as I get it


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

[flash=200,200][/flash]

Woo Hooo!!!

Congratulations! Good for you! and Happy Mother's Day, enjoy your Oberon!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations winners!!!  Have a wonderful evening, all


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

pixelpixie said:


> The Kissing Hand by Audrey Penn is a favorite of mine and my daughter. I kissed her hand many of times as I sent her off to school.
> 
> I apologize for failing miserably to get a pic of the book here. Blue cover, two raccoons (Mom and "baby") holding hands, backlit by yellow moon.


They read it to the Kindergarten classes here every year on the first day of school. It's super sweet.

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That we have these great Mother's Day stories to tell means we're all winners!  But congrats to the Oberon cover winners, too!!!!

Thanks for sharing!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for having this thread.  I decided to put a copy of my post about my mom in the book I bought her.  She loved it and there wasn't a dry eye.  You gave me the chance to say "I love you" and thank her for all she has done.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wonderful Contest - all the stories were terrific and I enjoyed reading every one.

Congratulations to all the Winners!!  

But then we are all winners aren't we?


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations Winners!!!!
I enjoyed reading all of the stories.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

congrats to all the winners!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

This has been a wonderful thread to read. Thanks Harvey for the thread and for the contest and thanks to Oberon for their generosity.

I hadn't expected to win so I have no idea which one to choose!

Happy Mother's Day to all. I'm off to shop at Oberon.

EllenR


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners! I am so happy for all of you...and yes, a little bit jealous, too.  But mostly happy.  

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations to granger, neversleepsawink and EllenR! Please let us know which cover you choose.   Thanks to Oberon for making this contest possible.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations winners.  
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations winners, what fun you will have deciding what cover you want - enablers are on alert and standing by to help!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations Neversleepsawink, granger and EllenR!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations to the winners!!

What great stories there are here. <sniffle>


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats to the winners...I loved all the stories.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

congrarts to the winners...enjoy your covers and thanks to Harvey and Oberon for having this contest.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!!  This thread has been a wonderful way to honor all of our Moms.  Great stories a lot of fun to read.  Thank you Harvey, all the Mods and Oberon for such a great contest.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Congrats to all!*


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates winners!!! Enjoy your new covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

How exciting! Congratulations to the winners. I can't wait to see pictures of your new covers!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Wonderful stories.  Congrats to the winners...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners!  May you enjoy your Oberons immensely.  From all I hear, they are amazing.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!

Wonderful event!


----------



## cdchandler (Apr 30, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Please join me in congratulating our three random winners:
> 
> *
> 1. Neversleepsawink
> ...


Congratulations to the winners. Enjoy.

Christian


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations to all the winners. I hope you enjoy your covers as much as I enjoyed reading all the wonderful stories of loving mothers.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Congratulations you lucky winner!!! Happy reading.
  Kdawna


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats winners!!!


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

Great stories everyone...congrats to the winners as well.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks to Harvey (and the other mods) and Oberon for having such a neat contest with great prizes.
I had a good time reading all the entries.
Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Hey Mom, that book sounds very familiar -- the one with a different bedtime story for every day of the year. Is there any way that we used to read that one? (I haven't yet figured out how to put your comment in a text box. Hope it's ok that I did it this way.)
> 
> Megan, I just saw your post. Sorry it took me so long to find it.
> 
> ...


I loved that book! I can still smell the scratch & sniff tomatoes and oregano...


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations winners! These contests are so much fun.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Please join me in congratulating our three random winners:
> 
> *
> 1. Neversleepsawink
> ...


Congratulations you guys!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you, I can't wait for it to arrive.  I will take pics and post it when it comes.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

woodjh said:


> A book my mother bought for me at a young age, and one that we've bought for each of our two kids.


Have to thank you Woodjh for this book! We got it Tuesday and I have already lost count how many times we have read it!
My 2 and 4 year old think it is so funny! My 11 year old even had to sit in on a reading to hear it once!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Have to thank you Woodjh for this book! We got it Tuesday and I have already lost count how many times we have read it!
> My 2 and 4 year old think it is so funny! My 11 year old even had to sit in on a reading to hear it once!


It was my childhood favorite too! I loved that book.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

"DON'T TURN THE PAAAAAGE!!!!"


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, last night I had a nightmare.  I was waiting for my cover I won...and my hubby dropped my KK.  He took it to Best Buy (I guess I dreamt that because we went there the other day) and they replaced it with Kindle 2.  I was so upset, I wanted my KK.  They even kept my SD card.  I was going to ask Harvey if I could change my cover to a K2 since now my KK was broken.  In my dream it was to late. I was so upset, and I even called Decal girl to see if they had the same Whimsical Skin I had on my KK for K2 and they said no.  It was a horrible nightmare...I woke up and hugged my KK.  LOL!  I guess I'm more addicted to my KK than I thought.   Thank goodness it was just a nightmare.  LOL!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

That is a horrible nightmare. No wonder you don't sleep at night. LOL


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> That is a horrible nightmare. No wonder you don't sleep at night. LOL


LOL!!! That's what I get for sleeping.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Ok, last night I had a nightmare. I was waiting for my cover I won...and my hubby dropped my KK. He took it to Best Buy (I guess I dreamt that because we went there the other day) and they replaced it with Kindle 2. I was so upset, I wanted my KK. They even kept my SD card. I was going to ask Harvey if I could change my cover to a K2 since now my KK was broken. In my dream it was to late. I was so upset, and I even called Decal girl to see if they had the same Whimsical Skin I had on my KK for K2 and they said no. It was a horrible nightmare...I woke up and hugged my KK. LOL! I guess I'm more addicted to my KK than I thought.  Thank goodness it was just a nightmare. LOL!


You poor thing... what a terrible dream!! 

Good thing you woke up!!  Guess what?? I have Whisical on my KK too!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> You poor thing... what a terrible dream!!
> 
> Good thing you woke up!!  Guess what?? I have Whisical on my KK too!


Lol...we must have good taste.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...we must have good taste.


Of course, that's it!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yay the cover came!!! I took a few pics with my cell phone...sorry it's so blurry. It's a little dark on this pic, my cell phone doesn't have a flash. 

















I've seen other pics with the cover having a green shade...there isn't any green in it.  I saw one that was more purple...this cover is true to color a real deep wine color. LOVE IT!!! Thank you Kindleboards and everyone who made it possible for me to win.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot to say it came with a butterfly charm...it matches my Decalgirl sticker perfectly.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats!! It is beautiful!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> Congrats!! It is beautiful!


Thank you...I love it.


----------

